# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر اخبار واعمدة الاثنين 23 مايو 2016م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*عناوين الصحف المريخيه
 .
 صحيفة المريخ 
 .
 يوم تاريخي في العاصمه القطريه الدوحه امس مجلس التسيير يوقع مذكرة تفاهم مع الشركه الصينيه
 محمد سيد احمد : شيبوب لاعب المريخ ولجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ستعيده  للمريخ.. مجلس التسيير يرفض كل الرجاءات ويسلم الوزير خطابا رسميا اليوم 
 عصام مزمل: الرابع من يونيو هو اخر يوم في ادارة المريخ .. 
 ونسي : الاستثمار همنا ونشيد بانجاز الدوحه للتخلص نهائيا من الحاجه الي الأفراد 
 .
صحيفة الزاوية 
 .
 توقيع تاريخي للإستثمار المريخي 
 خمسة عشر عاما مدة العقد .. ربع مليون دولار لصيانة الاستاد .. ومعدات رياضيه ضخمه 
 مدثر خيري : الاتحاد لم يرد في شكاوي المريخ حول شيبوب ..  والملكيه لا حق له في الوك 
 .
صحيفة الزعيم 
 .
 لجنة تسير جديده بالمريخ 
 العميد عامر : لن نستمر ساعه بعد الرابع من يونيو ..لجنة الانضباط بالكاف تجتمع اليوم وتناقش اساءات جماهير المغرب العنصريه
 المريخ يوقع علي مزكرة تفاهم مع الشركه العربيه الصينيه لانشاء مشاريع استثماريه بتنفيذ ورعايه من رابطة قطر  
 .
صحيفة الصدي
 .
 يا خبر: مجلس المريخ يحدد موعد الجمعية العمومية دون اعادة العضوية للمفوضية
 المنتخب الوطني يستعد بقوة للسيراليوني.. و مازدا ينفي رغبته في اضافة عناصر جديدة
 همد يتقدم بقوة.. و دعم هلالي قوي للصاقعة في انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم
 المريخ علي بعد خطوات من لجنة تسيير جديدة
 تطورات خطيرة في قضية حارس الهلال احمد بيتر بعد اعارته لحي الوادي نيالا
 غموض حول موقف البلجيكي لوك ايمال
 مازدا: مباراة كينيا تم اعتمادها في ايام الفيفا وسنجهز المنتخب بالشكل المطلوب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي تجتمع اليوم بالقاهرة للنظر في احداث (المريخ والكوكب)


 .
 تعقد لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) اجتماعها الدوري  اليوم الاثنين بمقر الاتحاد بالقاهرة حيث ستنظر في العديد من القضايا  ابرزها احداث مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الستة عشر  مكرر من دوري بطولة الكونفدرالية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

* المريخ: لن نفرض في شيبوب 
 
 

  اشار الاستاذ عصام مزمل الناطق الرسمي  للمريخ ان لجنة التسيير لن تفرض في لاعب الفريق شيبوب وحق النادي القانوني  بالرغم من قيام الهلال بالتعاقد مع اللاعب .. حيث قررنا تقديم طعن في صحة  التسجيل وسنظل نتابع الموقع لحظة بلحظة وقال ان ما حدث يعتبر إلتفاف علي  القانون .. وان شيبوب لاعب المريخ حسب المادة (55) كما انه مقيد في كشوفات  النادي ولم يكمل المدة القانونية حتي يصبح مطلق السراح حتي ينتقل لنادي  آخر.

*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*اسف يا حبيب ما شفت البوست تبعك
ارجو من الادارة المعالجة
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ ورابطة قطر ينجحان في توقيع عقدمع الشركة الصينية للاستثمار في المريخ




 

 أمس 06:01 PM
 كفرووتر / خاص/ 


 نجحت رابطة المريخ بقطر وممثل نادي  المريخ في الحصول على عقد استثماري ضخم نع الشركة الصينية و ذلك بانششاء  مجمع تجاري في قطعه الحتانه وكما تم التفاوض علي اقامه مجمع تجاري باعلي  المواصفات في الارض بقطعة ارض بالنادي ، كما تم التفاهم في مشروع متكامل في  قطعه الحتانه يضم
-صاله افراح كبيره.
-صاله صغيره للمناسبات المختلفه .
- مبني متعدد الطوابق يضم فندق و طوابق مخصصه للايجار كمكاتب متعدده الاستخدامات
- هايبر ماركتhyper market 
- مجمع مطاعم food court
- منطقه ألعاب للأطفال .
الى ذلك فقد تم الاتفاق عقد اجتماعات اخري خلال اليومين القادمين لوضع  اللمسات الاخيره وبحث كل التفاصيل المتعلقة بالاتفاق ومن ثم التوقيع علي  الاتفاق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترشيح هدف اوكرا في شباك الرابطة كوستي لجائزة بوشكاش

 

ذكر موقع غانا ويب ان اوليفيه وكيل  الغاني اوكرا لاعب المريخ قرر إلحاق موكله بجائزة بوشكاش العالمية لاجمل  هدف هذا العام بهدفه الذي احرزه اللاعب في شباك الرابطة كوستي علي طريقة  رابونا الشهيرة حيث كان اللقاء انتهي بفوز المريخ بهدفين احرزهما الغاني  اوكرا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الافريقي تجتمع اليوم بالقاهرة للنظر في احداث (المريخ والكوكب)

 

تعقد لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد  الافريقي لكرة القدم (الكاف) اجتماعها الدوري اليوم الاثنين بمقر الاتحاد  بالقاهرة حيث ستنظر في العديد من القضايا ابرزها احداث مباراة المريخ  والكوكب المراكشي المغربي في دور الستة عشر مكرر من دوري بطولة  الكونفدرالية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الأحمر يتراجع بشدة.. نصف موسم المريخ للنسيان.. والنجاح ولجنة التسيير خطان متوازيان

 

 الخرطوم - حافظ محمد أحمد

  أنهى المريخ مشاركاته الأفريقية بخروج  من الكونفدرالية بعد أن تراجع إليها من الأبطال عقب تعادلين مخيبين أمام  وفاق سطيف بأم درمان والقلعة الحمراء، ولم يتمكن ممثل السودان الوحيد من  المحافظة على تميزه السابق وحقق فوزا باهتا على الكوكب المراكشي المغربي  بهدف رمضان عجب فيما قبل المريخ الخسارة بهدفين نظيفين بمدينة مراكش،  الخسارة والوداع الحزين جسدا السوء البالغ لأبناء لوك خلال النصف الأول من  الموسم، وعلى الصعيد المحلي لم يقدم المريخ الكثير وتراجعت نتائجه ومستويات  نجومه حتى وصل مرحلة التعادل مع النسور للمرة الأولى منذ صعود الجوارح  للممتاز. أسباب متعددة ساهمت في التراجع الكبير الذي حدث للفريق هذا الموسم  وتسبب في متاعب كبيرة له. خروج أفريقي في غاية الألم لم تحزن جماهير  المريخ لخروج فريقها من البطولتين الأفريقيتين هذا الموسم وتوقفه عن  المشاركة الخارجية حتى فبراير المقبل وإنما تضاعف الحزن بسبب الشكل الباهت  الذي ظهر به الفريق الذي كان بإمكانه أن يتخطى عقبة وفاق سطيف في  المباراتين ذهابا وإيابا والتأهل لمجموعات الأبطال وحتى في المباراة أمام  الكوكب المراكشي كان الأحمر قادرا على تجاوز المغربي حتى في معقله وإلحاق  هزيمة كبيرة به غير أن رفاق العقرب كانوا في غاية السوء بل وأسوأ من  منافسهم الضعيف لتنتهي المباراة بخسارة المريخ ووداعه الأفريقي الحزين بعد  وصول حالم لنصف النهائي الموسم الماضي. تراجع محلي لم يقدم المريخ الموسم  الماضي مستوى جيدا محليا غير أن المحصلة كانت تتويجا بكافة الألقاب وفي  النصف الأول من هذا الموسم لم يقدم أبناء القلعة الحمراء الكثير وتراجعت  مستويات كل اللاعبين عدا الحارس جمال سالم، وقبل المريخ الخسارة أمام هلال  الأبيض وتعادل أمام الخرطوم الوطني، النسور واحتل المركز الثاني خلف الهلال  قبل انتهاء الدور الأول الذي سيكتمل قبل نهاية انطلاقة القسم الثاني  وسيحتاج المريخ للفوز على غريمه في المباراة التي ستقام في العشرين من  الشهر المقبل والفوز على هلال كادوقلي بمعقله وينتظر قبل ذلك خسارة الهلال  أو تعادله أمام الخرطوم الوطني، ليتصدر القسم الأول، المحصلة والمستوى  العام للمريخ محليا كان دون الطموح بكل تأكيد، وسيلتفت الأحمر للدوري  المحلي بعد تفرغه الكامل بعيد انتهاء مشاركاته الخارجية. معسكر إعدادي فاشل  سوء المريخ وتراجع نتائجه اعتبرها كثيرون بسبب المعسكر الذي أقيم قبل  انطلاقة الموسم قي إثيوبيا والدوحة وغابت عنه معظم العناصر المؤثرة، ولم  يتمكن المدرب من إجراء برنامج جيد وتسبب الإعداد الضعيف في إلحاق الإصابة  بلاعبين مهمين ولم يشارك سالمون جابسون فعليا إلا بعد مرور نصف القسم الأول  وتبادل اللاعبون الغياب في المباريات ولم يؤد المريخ أية مباراة وهو مكتمل  الصفوف حتى انتهاء مبارياته. إصابات بالجملة وفوضى عارمة تعرض معظم لاعبي  المريخ لإصابات مؤثرة خلال النصف الأول من الموسم بسبب المعسكر التحضيري  الفاشل ولم يتمكن لوك من الاستفادة من كل اللاعبين طوال النصف الأول من  الموسم بينما تسببت المشاكل المالية في غياب الأجانب عن فترة الإعداد وغياب  بعض اللاعبين خلال الموسم وضربت الفوضى الأحمر بشدة وغاب مبدأ الثواب  والعقاب. لجنة التسيير والنجاح أعداء لم تلب لجنة التسيير طموح أبناء  القلعة الحمراء ولم تقدم النزر اليسير الذي يجعلها قادرة على تقديم ما يشجع  على بقائها شهورا عديدة غير أن هذا ما حدث وكانت الصراعات الإدارية وعدم  رضاء الجماهير القاسم المشترك في الإخفاق الذي حدث للفريق، تسجيلات لجنة  التسيير كانت فاشلة بكل المقاييس ولم يقدم أي لاعب الإضافة الحقيقية ولم  يتمكن أي منهم من دخول التشكيلة الأساسية وهو ما أثر بدوره على النتائج إذ  أن المريخ مع اللجنة فقد جهود لاعبين مؤثرين لم يتمكن من تعويضهم. تراجع  عام السوء الإداري قابله تراجع غير مسبوق وسط اللاعبين وخلال النصف الأول  من الموسم لم يقدم أي لاعب مستوى مميزا ثلاث مباريات على التوالي وباستثناء  حارس المرمى جمال سالم غاب تأثير كل اللاعبين الذين قدموا موسما للذكرى  ووصلوا فيه إلى نصف نهائي أكبر بطولات الكاف وتراجع مستوى بكري المدينة،  جابسون سالمون، أمير كمال، رمضان عجب، واكتفى علاء الدين يوسف بإضاءات  خافتة. معظم لاعبي المريخ تنافسوا على سوء الأداء لظروف مختلفة غير أن  المحصلة صبت في اتجاه نتائج مخيبة وأداء باهت وعدم رضا عام، ليكون نصف موسم  المريخ للنسيان بكل المقاييس . 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يتجه لتعيين مساعد وطني للبلجيكي 
 
   تفيد المتابعات ان مجلس المريخ سيتجه  لتعيين مدرب وطني ليعمل الي جانب البلجيكي لوك ايمال مدرب الفريق مدربا  عاما وذلك في اجتماع المجلس القادم الذي سيناقش فيه ايضا العديد من الملفات  الهامة ابرزها التجهيز للمعسكر التحضيري استعدادا للدورة الثانية من دوري  سوداني الممتاز.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ: لن نفرط في شيبوب



 



  اشار الاستاذ عصام مزمل الناطق  الرسمي للمريخ ان لجنة التسيير لن تفرض في لاعب الفريق شيبوب وحق النادي  القانوني بالرغم من قيام الهلال بالتعاقد مع اللاعب .. حيث قررنا تقديم طعن  في صحة التسجيل وسنظل نتابع الموقع لحظة بلحظة وقال ان ما حدث يعتبر  إلتفاف علي القانون .. وان شيبوب لاعب المريخ حسب المادة (55) كما انه مقيد  في كشوفات النادي ولم يكمل المدة القانونية حتي يصبح مطلق السراح حتي  ينتقل لنادي آخر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة التسيير بالمريخ تسلم العضوية للمفوضية

 

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 

 قامت لجنة تسيير المريخ امس بتسليم  ملف العضية للمفوضية بعد اجازتها من قبل مجلس ادارة المريخ في اجتماعه  الاخير الخميس المنصرم و رفعها الى الوزير بعد ان حدد المريخ الخامس من  الشهر المقبل موعدا لانقعاد الجمعية العمومية و اختيار مجلس ادارة جديد عبر  الجمعية العمومية المقبلة و تفيد متابعات الصحيفة ان المفوضية ستقوم بعرض  العضوية في نادي المريخ لاعلان جدول الانتخابات للطعن في العضوية و طلبات  الترشيح .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال يدعم الصاقعة في انتخابات الخرطوم 
 
 
  علمت المتابعات ان هناك اتجاه هلالي لدعم  حسن عبد السلام رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم في انتخابات الاتحاد  التي ستعقد الاربعاء القادم حيث يجد الصاقعة منافسة شرسة من جانب عبد  القادر همد مرشح الرئاسة الثاني الذي اعلن عن ترشيح نفسه عن كتلة التغيير.
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




قررنا تقديم طعن في صحة التسجيل وسنظل نتابع الموقع لحظة بلحظة وقال ان ما حدث يعتبر إلتفاف علي القانون .



..المشكلة قررتو وباقي ليكم ايام وماشين وحالفين ما تقعدو ساعة زيادة ..يعني المدة بتنتهي قبل تنفيذ القرار .لو قلت  قدمنا طعن معقولة شوية ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*نبض الصفوة
امير عوض
إعلام ينشر الجهل

★كعادته في كل القضايا التي يتضرر منها ناديه.. يواصل الإعلام الأزرق نشر الفتاوي (الضاربة) و بث (الخزعبلات) بين جماهيره المنكوبة تعمدا في التضليل و لي عنق الحقيقة عبر الإنشاء و الكلام الفارغ المضمون..

★بعزف كورالي موحد.. بدأت الآلة الإعلامية الزرقاء بث السموم و نشر الجهل (المركب) تغبيشا لمواد القانون الدولي و لوائح الإتحاد العام الواضحة..

★و ها نحن نستمع بإستمتاع عن الحديث الممجوج حول عدم إحضار المريخ للاعبه ألوك لمباني الإتحاد العام.. و ليفتي جهابذة التضليل بأن عدم حضور اللاعب يعني بطلان التسجيل!!

★و مع أن هذا الحديث يستحق الرثاء لضحالة منطقه.. لكننا نجد أنفسنا (من واقع مسئوليتنا حول تثقيف المتلقي) مجبرين بالرد عليه..

★فعن أي تسجيل يحدثنا إعلام الوصيف.. هل يقصدون تسجيل اللاعب الذي تم في ديسمبر الماضي.. و الذي شهدت بصحته الفيفا (بذات نفسها).. أم أنهم يظنون (و بعض الظن إثم) بأن المريخ قام بقيد لاعبه في مايو؟!!

★ألا يعلم هؤلاء بأن المريخ قد سجل اللاعب في فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية.. و أن الذي يحدث الآن هو توفيق لوضعية اللاعب وفقا لمنشور الإتحاد العام القاضي بحصول لاعبي منطقة أبيي علي الرقم الوطني أو قيدهم في خانات الأجانب..

★ألم يسأل هؤلاء أنفسهم عن مغزي إحضار لاعب (محترف سلفا) بغية تغيير هويته إلي محترف أجنبي؟

★ألا يدرون بأن المريخ أحضر اللاعب في ديسمبر (بعد أن خلعه من براثن مقبول) و جاء به للإتحاد العام و وقع علي أرانيكه المعدة للتسجيل؟!!

★ألا يفهمون بأن كل المطلوب من المريخ هو توفير خانة فارغة لمحترف أجنبي حتي يتم فيها قيد ألوك بدون (مشاوير و مرمطة)؟!!

★ثم أن.. ما دخل اللاعب في تحويل هويته لمحترف أجنبي أو محلي طالما كل أوراقه (من شهادة أنتقال دولية) و توقيعه حاضران (سلفا) في مباني الإتحاد العام..

★هل أحضر المريخ لاعبه شمس الفلاح حين حوله من الرديف للفريق الأول؟ و هل أحضره مرة أخري حين أرجعه تارة أخري للرديف؟!!

★طالما أن كل الإجراءات مكتملة و متوفرة (شلهتة أولاد الناس) و الإتيان بهم لمباني الأكاديمية لزومها شنوووو؟

★المريخ ضم ألوك بصورة سليمة في ديسمبر.. و وقع اللاعب أمام الإتحاد العام علي عقد إحترافي.. بعدها رفع الإتحاد كل الإجراءات التي تمت للفيفا بغية إستشارتها حول موقف اللاعب القانوني.. فجاء الرد بأن لا إشكال في موقف اللاعب..

★توقف اللاعب طيلة الفترة السابقة تم بناء علي منشور صدر من الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم طالب فيه أنديته بتوفير أرقام وطنية للاعبيها من منطقة أبيي.. و هو الأمر الذي فشلت فيه إدارة المريخ.. ليتم الإنتظار حتي مايو.. و يتحول ألوك (المسجل سلفا) في خانة كريم الحسن..

★الإنشاء الكثيف و الحديث المثير حول هذا الترتيب القانوني لا معني له من الإعراب..

★و الورقة (الفالصو) المسماه تجاوزا كرت اللاعب عند الهلال.. تعد من المضحكات المبكيات.. ذلك أن شهادة الإنتقال بين الإتحادات الوطنية تتم عبر الإتحادات فقط.. و لا دخل للأندية فيها.. و لا يوجد ما يسمي بكرت اللاعب أصلا..

★لوائح الإنتقالات الدولية:

ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ (9):

(ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ:

-1 ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺠﻞ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﻻ ﻳﺠﻮﺯ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ ﺟﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﻻ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﺗﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺳﻠﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻃﺮﻑ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ.
ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻣﺠﺎﻧﺎً ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺃﻱ ﺷﺮﻭﻁ ﺃﻭ ﻗﻴﺪ ﺯﻣﻨﻲ.
ﺃﻱ ﺷﺮﻭﻁ ﻣﺨﺎﻟﻔﺔ ﻟﺬﻟﻚ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﺑﺎﻃﻠﺔ ﻭﻻ ﻳُﻌﺘﺪ ﺑﻬﺎ.
ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺳِﻞ ﻟﺒﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺇﻳﺪﺍﻉ ﺻﻮﺭﺓ ﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ.

ﺍﻻﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﻠﻘﺔ ﺑﺎﺭﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺔ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻖ ‏( 3 ‏) ﻣﻦ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻼﺋﺤﺔ.

-2 ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺳﻦ ﺍﻟـ 12 ﺳﻨﺔ).

★المادة أعلاه من لائحة الإنتقالات الدولية.. فأين ذكر موضوع (كرتكم الفالصو)؟!!

★نبضات أخيرة★

★سأترك القانون الدولي يتحدث بلسانه البليغ حول قضيتي ألوك و شيبون.. و للقارئ الحصيف فهم و تقدير صحة ما حدث في كل حالة..

★ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻖ (٣):

ﺍﻹﺟـﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺤﻜـﻢ ﻧﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ:

ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ (١) ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺩﺉ:

١. ﺃﻱ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣُﺴﺠﻞ ﻓﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻗﺎﺩﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﻧﺎﺩ ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻣﺨﺘﻠﻒ ﺇﻻ ﺇﺫﺍ ﺻﺪﺭﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺗﺴﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﻓﻘﺎً ﻟﻨﺼﻮﺹ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻠﺤﻖ.

ﻧﻤﺎﺫﺝ ﺧﺎﺻﺔ ﺻﺪﺭﺕ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺽ ﺃﻭ ﻧﻤﺎﺫﺝ ﺑﻜﻠﻤﺎﺕ ﻣﻤﺎﺛﻠﺔ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻣﻬﺎ.

٢. ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻗﻞ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﺮ، ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺘﻢ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.

٣. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺮﻓﻖ ﺑﻬﺎ ﻧﺴﺨﺔ ﻟﺠﻮﺍﺯ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

٤. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳُﻌﻠﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺃﻭ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﻭ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻗﺎﻣﺖ ﺑﺘﺪﺭﻳﺐ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺗﻌﻠﻴﻤﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻦ 12 ﺳﻨﺔ ﺇﻟﻰ 23 ﺳﻨﺔ ‏(ﺭﺍﺟﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ 7 – ﺟﻮﺍﺯ ﺳﻔﺮ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ‏) ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺔً ﻋﻦ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻛﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ (٢) ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺑﺎﻟﻨﺴﺒﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ:

١. ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻻﺑﺪ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﻓﺘﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ. ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺼﺤﻮﺑﺔ ﺑﻨﺴﺨﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺮﻡ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ.
ﻻ ﻳﺴﻤﺢ ﻟﻠﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻠﻌﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﻻ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺗُﺴﺘﻠﻢ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.

صحيفة كورة سودانية الالكترونية



٢. ﺑﻤﺠﺮﺩ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺐ، ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ‏(ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ).
ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻢ ﺷﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺩﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻄﻠﻮﺑﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺁﺧﺮ ﻻ ﻳﺨﻮﻝ ﻟﻪ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻨﻲ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺃﻳﺎ ﻣﻦ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ.

٣. ﺑﻤﺠﺮﺩ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ، ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻔﻮﺭ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭ اﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻃﻠﺐ ﻟﺘﺄﻛﻴﺪ ﺍﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﻋﻘﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ، ﺳﻮﺍﺀ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻜﺮ ﻭُﺟﺪ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﺘﺒﺎﺩﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺫﻟﻚ ﺃﻭ ﻭُﺟﺪﺕ ﻣﻨﺎﺯﻋﺎﺕ ﻋﻘﺪﻳﺔ.

٤. ﻓﻲ ﻏﻀﻮﻥ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ، ﻓﺈﻧﻪ ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺇﺣﺪﻯ ﺃﻣﺮﻳﻦ ﺇﻣﺎ:

ﺃ – ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.

ﺃﻭ

ﺏ – ﺇﺧﺒﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺑﺄﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻟﻢ ﻳﻨﺘﻬﻲ ﺃﻭ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻻ ﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻕ ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻙ ﺑﻴﻨﻬﻢ ﻳﺘﻌﻠﻖ ﺑﺎﻹﻧﻬﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﻜﺮ.

٥. ﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﺴﻠﻢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﺟﺎﺑﺔ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﻏﻀﻮﻥ 30 ﻳﻮﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﻣﺆﻗﺖ ( ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ).

” ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺳﻨﺔ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ”.

ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﻘﻴﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ، ﻓﻲ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ، ﺇﺫﺍ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻟﺔ ﺗﺸﺮﺡ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

٦. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻻ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ ﻧﺸﻮﺀ ﻧﺰﺍﻉ ﻋﻘﺪﻱ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ . ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﺔ، ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ، ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﻭ / ﺃﻭ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﺨﻮﻟﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺇﺑﺪﺍﺀ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻭﻓﻘﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺎﺩﺓ (22) ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﺮﺍﺭﻫﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻣﺴﺄﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻮﻋﺪ ﺃﻗﺼﺎﻩ 60 ﻳﻮﻡ.
ﻓﻲ ﺃﻱ ﺣﺎﻟﺔ، ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﻗﺮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﻮﺑﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻴﺔ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﺴﺎﺱ ﺑﺎﻟﺘﻌﻮﻳﺾ ﻋﻦ ﺧﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺪ.

ﺍﻟﻔﻴﻔﺎ ﻗﺪ ﺗﺘﺨﺬ ﺇﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﻣﺆﻗﺘﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﺳﺘﺜﻨﺎﺋﻴﺔ.

٧. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻗﺪ ﻳﻤﻨﺢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺃﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﻣﺆﻗﺘﺔ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﺣﺘﻲ ﻧﻬﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﺭﻱ ﺑﻨﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺮﺳﻞ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎﻛﺲ.
ﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻷﺻﻠﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻮﻗﺖ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﺃﻫﻠﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻠﻌﺐ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻣﺤﺴﻮﻣﺔ.

٨. ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﺗﻜﻮﻥ ﻣﺤﺮﻭﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺇﺑﺪﺍﺀ ﻃﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻜﻲ ﺗﺴﻤﺢ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻻﺷﺘﺮﺍﻙ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺠﺮﻳﺒﻴﺔ.

٩. ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺗﻄﺒﻖ ﺃﻳﻀﺎ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻓﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻜﺘﺴﺒﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﻟﻨﺎﺩﻳﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.

ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺩﺓ (3) ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻭﻱ:

١. ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺒﺎﺕ ﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻭﻱ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﺪﻡ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻹﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺃﺛﻨﺎﺀ ﺃﺣﺪ ﻓﺘﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺪﺩﺓ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺒﻞ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ.

٢. ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﺍﻟﻄﻠﺐ، ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻄﻠﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ (ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ).

٣. ﻳﺠﺐ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ، ﺧﻼﻝ ﺳﺒﻌﺔ ﺃﻳﺎﻡ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺳﺘﻼﻡ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ، ﺇﺻﺪﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻟﻼﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ.

٤. ﺇﺫﺍ ﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻠﻘﻰ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﺭﺩ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺧﻼﻝ 30 ﻳﻮﻡ، ﻓﺈﻥ ﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻬﺎﻭﻱ ﻟﺪﻯ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﺳﺎﺱ ﻣﺆﻗﺖ (ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ).

ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ ﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﺮﻭﺭ ﺳﻨﺔ ﻭﺍﺣﺪﺓ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﻟﻠﺠﻨﺔ ﺗﻘﻴﻴﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻘﻮﻡ ﺑﺴﺤﺐ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﺠﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺆﻗﺖ، ﺧﻼﻝ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺴﻨﺔ، ﺇﺫﺍ ﻗﺪﻡ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻖ ﺃﺳﺒﺎﺏ ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻟﺔ ﻳﺸﺮﺡ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺭﺩﻩ ﻋﻠﻲ ﻃﻠﺐ ﺍﻟﺸﻬﺎﺩﺓ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﻟﻨﻘﻞ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ.

٥. ﺍﻟﻘﻮﺍﻋﺪ ﻭ ﺍﻹﺟﺮﺍﺀﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻄﺒﻖ ﺃﻳﻀﺎً ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻬﻮﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻜﺘﺴﺒﻮﻥ ﻣﻨﺰﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺘﺮﻑ ﻋﻨﺪ ﺍﻻﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ (ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ).

★إنتهي.

★نبضة أخيرة★

الفيفا يحكمنا بالمواد.. لا بالإنشاء!!


*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




يوم تاريخي في العاصمه القطريه الدوحه امس مجلس التسيير يوقع مذكرة تفاهم مع الشركه الصينيه
محمد سيد احمد : شيبوب لاعب المريخ ولجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة ستعيده للمريخ.. مجلس التسيير يرفض كل الرجاءات ويسلم الوزير خطابا رسميا اليوم 
عصام مزمل: الرابع من يونيو هو اخر يوم في ادارة المريخ .. 
ونسي : الاستثمار همنا ونشيد بانجاز الدوحه للتخلص نهائيا من الحاجه الي الأفراد 
.



   بصراحة رغم الفلس والحال الشلش ..ما قصرتو تسجيلات عين ومشاريع استثمارية ضخمة ..كتير خيركم ما عدمناكم ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					











 صباحاتك خير وعافية حبيبنا ابو البنات
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
المريخ افتقد صلاح سعيد

لاول مرة يشعر ابناء المريخ ان النادي افتقد ابنه الراحل و الاعلامي المصادم و القلم الحر النزيه السيف البتار صلاح سعيد .
اليوم فقط افتقد المريخ حقا صلاح سعيد الذي كان يمثل ركيزة اساسية ورمانة و قيمة اعلامية كبيرة وسيفا في وجه خصوم المريخ .
حواء المريخ لن تنجب قلما مثل صلاح سعيد مهما طال الزمان .
الكل يغني على ليلاه وكما يقول اخوتنا في شمال الوادي و المريخ ريح في الرجلين.
يتصارع  حملة الاقلام على هدف محدد و للاسف الشديد ليس المريخ على الاطلاق و رفعته  ولو كان كذلك لوضعوا الحتهم حينما كان المريخ مواجه بام المعارك امام وفاق  سطيف
يتغنون بوصول المريخ لنصف النهائي و يتباهون بذلك و لا يريدون ان يصل ونسي و لا غيره الى ابعد من ذلك .
اجزم  ان معظمهم كان يرجف و طوال 90 دقيقة في الجزائر من تأهل المريخ الى  المجموعات لان قناعتهم و حسب ما يكتبون (حظ الكيشة ورق) و الكيشة هناك  يقصدون لجنة التسيير فهي لا تملك المال ولكنها تملك درهم الحظ وكانت على  مقربة من تحقيق هدف الوصول.
لجنة التسيير حققت رقما لم يحققه اي مجلس اواداري حافظت على سجل المريخ خاليا من الهزائم في الابطال وخرج المريخ مرفوع الرأس .
حزنا  اليوم فقط و افتقدنا صلاح سعيد الذي كان يضرب اعداء المريخ بقلمه الطاهر  الحر النزهة بينما الآن يضرب المريخ بآلة اعلامه الذ تخصص في نشر غسيله على  صفحات الصحف.
13 عاما لم نطالع اي خبر مشكلة او فتنة بقلم كاتب مريخي و  لكن لا ادري كيف تبدل الحال واصبح المريخ ياتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد  الافراد
13 عاما و المريخ يتعرض للهجوم والاعلام المريخي صامت و لم يدخل  في معركة ضد من ينشرون اخبار مفبركة ومسيئة ضد المريخ و لكن مجرد ان انتقد  احدهم الافراد يأتيك وابل من النيران و قد يصل الامر في الطعن في نزاهتك  او امانتك و قد يطعن كذلك في انتماءك للمريخ لمجرد ان هاجمت فردا!!
متفرقات
وقعت  رابطة المريخ و لجنة التسيير بالامس عقدا مع الشركة الصينية لانشاء مجمع  تجاري ضخم يعود عائده للمريخ مع الشركة بالمناصفة لعشر سنوات على ان يحصل  المريخ بعدها على احقيته في الاصول.
ما حققته لجنة التسيير و رابطة قطر يستحق الاشادةو التقدير.
هناك فرق كبير بين رابطة ورابطة
رابطة قطر تدفع للمريخ و تمول معسكراته و تسهم في تطويره بينما احد الروابط ترفع الاعلام و تتسبب في توتر اللاعبين
نعلم من يمول تلك الروابطو ما الاهداف التي رسمت لضرب استقرار المريخ
على مجلس المريخ ان يتعامل بحزم و يسحب عضوية اي شخص يضر بمصالح النادي و استقراره و ان لا يجامل على الاطلاق في مصلحة المريخ
من يضر بمصالح المريخ يجب ان يعاقب فالرياضة اصبحت مكلفة فلا يعقل بعمل اجرامي يتضرر المريخ
هناك من يمول تلك الاعمال الخطيرة التي تستهدف المريخ و على المريخ رصد كافة الاعمال حتى يضع منفذيها تحت طائلة القانون
وعلى  الاعلام ان يضطلع بدوره ولا يملي على المجلس ما يريده فالاعلام لا يدفع  مرتبات اللاعبين و لا ديون المريخ التي ورثها من المجالس السابقة حتى يشن  حروب معلومة الغرض ويتبني سياسات هدفها تعطيل مسيرة المريخ.
ان كان ادعيا مصلحة المريخ حينما كان شيبوب هاويا ؟
اخيرا
اللهم ارحم صلاح سعيد و اجعل الجنة مثواه 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*◄> عناوين الصحف العالـمية  :

* برشلونة يقهر الصعاب وينتزع كأس الملك من أنياب إشبيلية
* مارافونا يهدي براجا كأس البرتغال على حساب بورتو
* فاردي وكين يقودان إنجلترا للفوز وديًا على تركيا
* المنتخب الأمريكي يفوز على بورتوريكو وديا
* مانشستر يونايتد يغري إبراهيموفيتش 
* أرسنال يكرر محاولاته لضم جريجورز كريتشوفياك نجم وسط إشبيلية
* صحيفة "صن" الإنجليزية : فان جال يعلن رحيله عن مانشستر يونايتد
* بوتزو يبيع نادي غرناطة لشركة صينية مقابل 37 مليون يورو
* روسيا تتعرض لصدمة موجعة قبل يورو 2016 باصابة ألان دزاجويف
* إصابة موتا تُثير قلق مدرب إيطاليا قبل يورو 2016
* رئيس فياريال: الليجا أهم من دوري الأبطال 
* فيل نيفيل: مورينيو خيار مثالي لقيادة مانشستر يونايتد
* الصفاقسي يهزم الترجي ويستعيد المركز الثاني بالدوري التونسي
* 20 مليون استرليني من ليفربول لضم ماريو جوتزه نجم بايرن ميونيخ
* مانشستر يونايتد يطارد البرازيلي ماركينيوس مدافع باريس سان جيرمان
* سيمان ينضم لتشكيلة بلجيكا قبل يورو 2016
* مدرب تركيا يستعين بالمحمول للاعتراض على هدف هاري كين
* إيفرتون يخوض صراعًا من أجل ضم حارس مارسيليا
* لاعب برشلونة المعار يحسم مستقبله مع سبورتينج خيخون
* شكوك حول مشاركة سواريز في كوبا أمريكا بسبب الإصابة
* ألبا: كنت محظوظًا بتسجيل الهدف الأول
* مدرب براجا: لم أشك في الفوز على بورتو والتتويج بالكأس

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم :

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 30 :

* الداخلية (-- : --) سموحة  الساعة: 20:00 .. القناة: bالنيل للرياضة

..................................................  .......

â—„ دورة تولون الدولية - المجموعات:

* اليابان (-- : --) البرتغال الساعة: 18:15 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4

* إنجلترا (-- : --) غينيا الساعة: 21:45 .. القناة: beIN Sports 4


==========

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس  :

â—„ كأس ملك إسبانيا - النهائي:

* برشلونة (2 : 0) إشبيلية

..................................................  .......

â—„ كأس البرتغال - النهائي:

* بورتو (2 : 2) سبورتينغ براغا .. ضربات ترجيحية: (2-4) لصالح سبورتينغ

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري المصري - الاسبوع 30 :

* الاتحاد السكندري (1 : 0) اتحاد الشرطة 

* الاسماعيلي  (1 : 1) المصري

* مصر المقاصة (1 : 3) الزمالك 

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري التونسي - الاسبوع 27 :

* النجم الساحلي (1 : 0) الترجي الجرجيسي 

* الصفاقسي (1 : 0) الترجي الرياضي

* الافريقي (3 : 1) حمام الانف 

..................................................  .......

â—„ الدوري المغربي - الاسبوع 28 :

* الوداد  (3 : 0) المغرب الفاسي 

* اتحاد طنجة (0 : 0) الكوكب المراكشي

* الفتح الرباطي (2 : 1) النادي القنيطري 

=====

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*القول الفصل 
ياسر بشير 
فيصل.. خليك في سياستك


* عاد الأستاذ فيصل محمد صالح الكاتب بصحيفة (التيار) للكتابة عن الرياضة مرة أخرى وليته لم يعد.
* طالب الشعب السوداني كله بالإنكسار والإعتذار عن أحداث عادية جداً تدور في ميادين كرة القدم مع دورة الحياة.
* دعا لتكوين وفد ليسافر مقدماً الإعتذار لجمهور المغرب الذي أساء للاعبي المريخ إساءات عنصرية.
* جاء كل ذلك وأكثر تعليقاً على الأحداث التي شهدتها مباراة المريخ والكوكبي المراكشي في اياب دور ال16 مكرر من بطولة كأس الاتحاد الأفريقي واجحف في حق المريخاب جميعاً بإدعاء أن هناك إعتداءات من لاعبي المريخ ضد لاعبي الكوكب المراكشي.
* الصحيح أنه عقب إحتساب ركلة الجزاء الثانية للكوكب المراكشي والتي تسبب فيها المدافع مصعب عمر في الدقيقة (80) تدافع لاعبي المريخ نحو الحكم وليس سواه.
* يعني هدف لاعبو المريخ كان محدداً وهو الحكم وليس أحداً سواه ونحن بذلك لا نقر التصرف ونعتبره صواباً بل نستنكره،
وقد تسبب في فقداننا لتسع دقائق من عمر المباراة ولم يحتسب الحكم زمناً بدل ضائع سوى ست دقائق.
* أما اللاعبون فإنهم لم يعتدوا على الحكم وإنما جاء الاعتداء من حاتم محمد أحمد ونحن- أيضا- نستنكر ذلك التصرف.
* ما حدث بعد ذلك أن من ليس لهم علاقة ما يجري داخل الملعب – احتجاج لاعبو المريخ على الحكم- بدأوا يثيرون أعصاب لاعبي المريخ بالهتافات المعادية ونقصد الجماهير المغربية الشرسة.
* وللأمانة فقد نقل لنا الزملاء الذين سافروا مع البعثة الى المريخ ان هناك مصوراً لاحق علاء الدين يوسف بالتصوير رغم رفض الأخير أكثر من مرة أضطر بعدها علاء لإيقاف المصور بتدخل مباشر.
* كل هذه الاحداث تعتبر في عالم كرة القدم من الامور العادية جداً وحتى الإتحاد الافريقي بدأ يحقق في قضية إعتداء حاتم على الحكم ولم يشر إلى أي شئ آخر.
* ومن هنا يتضح لنا أن فيصلاً ( شايت ضفاري)!.
* ولكن كيف فات على الاستاذ فيصل ان هذا الفريق زار السودان قبل عشرة أيام فقط لأداء مباراة الذهاب ولم يجد الا الطيب من المعاملة.
* من الذي يعتذر للآخر يا أستاذ؟.
* وعودة لفاصلة الجزائر ومصر في تصفيات كأس العالم 2010 التي أشرت لها في زاويتك فقد تابعنا فيها فاصلاً آخر من مسلسل إنكسارنا للغير وإن تجنّوا علينا.
* رغم ان الممثلين والفنانين والاعلاميين من مصر تباروا في السخرية منّا ومن منشآتنا – استاد المريخ ومطار الخرطوم بل حتى أمننا- فقد وجدنا من بيننا أشخاص يطالبوننا بتقديم الاعتذار للمصريين.
* وأذكر أن يوسف السماني مدير الاذاعة الرياضية قاد هذه المبادرة خوفاً على مصالحه في مصر ربما تتعلق بعلاقته بإدارة القمر الاصطناعي (نايل سات).
* ولعلم الأستاذ فيصل فإن الكوكب المراكشي ليس الفريق المغربي الوحيد الذي زار السودان ووجد المعاملة الطيبة فهناك الجيش الملكي كما أشرت في زاويتك والرجاء والوداد وأولمبيك خريبكة، والمغرب التطواني وزيارة الكوكب لن تكون الأخيرة إذا مد الله في الآجال.
* واضح ان الاستاذ كتب بعاطفة جياشة جعلته يعطي الأمر اكثر من مستحقه بل أداننا.
* خليك في سياستك أحسن.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صدام بين المنتخب السوداني والهلال قبل مباراة سيراليون

السودان - بدر الدين بخيت

كشفت إحصائية ميدانية مباشرة لعدد اللاعبين الذين حضروا أول حصة تدريبية يوم السبت بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة استعدادا لمواجهة سيراليون في مباراة حاسمة مؤهلة مباشرة لنهائيات بطولة كأس أمم إفريقيا 2017 عن صدام وأزمة مكتومة بين المنتخب السوداني ونادي الهلال.

ويتجلى ذلك بوضوح في حضور 8 لاعبين لتدريب المنتخب بملعب الأكاديمية، بينما لم يكن من بينهم أي من لاعبي الهلال الثمانية الذين شملهم الاختيار لقائمة المنتخب.

الثابت أن اتحاد الكرة السوداني وبالتنسيق بين الأجهزة الفنية أعلن اختيار ثمانية لاعبين من الهلال للمنتخب هم مدثر كاريكا وبشة ونزار حامد وصلاح الجزولي وأطهر الطاهر وأبو عاقلة والطاهر الحاج.

وطالب الاتحاد السوداني بانضمام لاعبي الهلال للمنتخب خلال هذه الفترة الإعدادية قبل مواجهة سيراليون بأسبوعين، وقد حصل المدير الفني للمنتخب محمد عبد الله "مازدا" على إشارات إيجابية من المدير الفني للهلال بالسماح لأولئك الثمانية بالانضمام للمنتخب.

لكن الهلال أعلن في برنامجه مباراة ودية للفريق أمام سان جورج الإثيوبي, لتتقاطع هذه المباراة مع برنامج المنتخب الإعدادي من اليوم الأول، بل وتتداعى التقاطعات إلى الدرجة التي يفقد فيها المنتخب مجهود لاعبي الهلال في مباراته الودية بمعسكر نيروبي أمام نظيره الكيني يوم الجمعة 27 مايو/آيار الجاري.

وتلعب مباراة الهلال أمام سان جورج يوم 26 مايو، ليصبح من المستحيل سفر لاعبي الهلال مع المنتخب لبدء معسكر كينيا يوم الأربعاء من هذا الأسبوع، علاوة على استحالة سفرهم للحاق بمباراة المنتخب السوداني ضد كينيا.

لاعبو الهلال الثمانية خاضوا تدريبا مع فريقهم في اليوم الذي أعلن فيه المنتخب بدء الإعداد لمواجهة سيراليون من خلال خوض أول حصة تدريبية، ما يعني أن الهلال تمسك بلاعبيه وجعل أولوية الاستفادة من اللاعبين له وليس للمنتخب.

وكشفت مصادر مطلعة أن لاعبي الهلال أبلغوا من قبل مسؤوليهم بأن هناك اتفاقا بين رئيس النادي أشرف الكاردينال وبين القيادي باتحاد الكرة السوداني أسامة عطا المنان بالسماح للاعبي الهلال بخوض مباراة الفريق أمام سان جورج ثم الانضمام لاحقا للمنتخب.

ويرى المدير الفني للمنتخب السوداني مازدا ضرورة تواجد لاعبي الهلال الفترة الإعدادية للمنتخب خاصة وأن اتحاد الكرة السوداني أنهى كل مباريات الدور الأول من موسم 2016 في هذه الفترة لمنح المنتخب فترة كافية للاستعداد لمواجهة سيراليون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع بين الاتحاد السوداني والهلال لحسم موقف لاعبي المنتخب

كووورة- بدر الدين بخيت

كشف أمين صندوق اتحاد الكرة السوداني أسامة عطا المنان، أن اجتماعا سوف ينعقد بين الاتحاد السوداني ونادي الهلال، حول التنسيق فيما يتعلق بلاعبي الهلال الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار للمنتخب.

وأوضح أسامة عطا المنان في تصريح خص به "": "هناك اجتماع رسمي سينعقد بين ممثلين عن الاتحاد بمسؤولين من نادي الهلال لإحكام التنسيق فيما يتعلق بلاعبي الهلال الذين سيشاركون في مباراته القادمة والمصيرية أمام نظيره السيراليوني، وسوف يتم تدارس كل الاحتمالات للتوفيق بين مباراة الهلال الودية مع سان جورج ومباراة المنتخب ضد نظيره الكيني".

وسوف يلاعب الهلال وديًا نظيره سان جورج يوم 26 مايو/ أيار الجاري، بينما سيلعب منتخب السودان وديا مع نظيره الكيني مباشرة في اليوم التالي.

ومن ناحية أخرى، انخرط جميع لاعبي الهلال، فيما عدا قلب الدفاع سيف مساوي المصاب، في أول حصة تدريبية لهم مع المنتخب الأول والتي جرت مساء الأحد بملعب أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم، وذلك بعد تغيبهم عن الحصة التدريبية التي جرت مساء السبت، وقد بلغ عدد اللاعبين الذين حضروا تدريب مساء الأحد 18 لاعبًا من أصل 24.

وقال مازدا مدرب المنتخب السوداني، إن سبب تغيب مدافعي المريخ أمير كمال وضفر هو السفر خارج العاصمة الخرطوم وآلام في كاحل القدم على التوالي، بينما تغيب لاعب الوسط بالمريخ رمضان عجب بسبب شعوره بمبادئ الإصابة بالملاريا.

وأكد المدرب مازدا سعادته بحضور اللاعبين الجدد لتدريب الأحد، وقال إن روح اللاعبين التي ظهروا بها خلال التدريب كانت عالية، وأضاف:" أتمنى أن يتسمر الإعداد بشكل ممتاز خلال الأيام القادمة من بانضمام بقية اللاعبين".

وكشف مازدا أن هدفه من مباراة سيراليون هو الفوز فقط لأنه الضمان الوحيد للوصول لنهائيات بطولة كأس أمم أفريقيا بالجابون 2017.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الهلال الاُبَيِّض ل كووورة : هدفنا المنافسة على لقب الممتاز السوداني

كووورة - بدر الدين بخيت

شدد السوداني فاروق جبرة، المدير الفني لفريق الهلال الاُبَيِّض، أن فريقه سينافس على لقب بطولة الدوري السوداني الممتاز لكرة القدم لموسم 2016، مشيدًا بلاعبيه الذين ساعدوه وفجروا إمكانياتهم الفنية من خلال تحقيقهم الفوز في آخر 4 مباريات ووضع الفريق في مكان قريب من المقدمة والصدارة.

ويحتل فريق الهلال الابيض المركز الخامس برصيد 28 نقطة، بعدما حقق الفوز بآخر 4 مباريات بعد فترة من النتائج المتذبذبة.

وقال جبرة في تصريحه لموقع كووورة  ، اليوم الأحد: "بعد أن استعاد الفريق توازنه من خلال فوزنا بآخر 4 مباريات بنهاية الدور الأول، فإننا حقيقة نريد أن ننافس على لقب بطولة الدوري الممتاز لموسم 2016، لأننا أصبحنا قريبين من فرق الصدارة، وأود أن أشيد باللاعبين الذين استطاعوا أن يبرهنوا على قدراتهم في المباريات ما جعل الفريق يستعيد توازنه ويقفز في الترتيب".

وأضاف: "التعاقدات جاءت محدودة في الفترة الصيفية، لكن المهم كان دعمنا لخط الهجوم بلاعبين وسيكون الفريق جاهزًا لبقية مباريات الدور الثاني".

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصريا لديربي سبورت: الجكومي ينسف خبر الفصل في شكاوي الكبيرين

ديربي سبورت: الخرطوم
كتب: ناجي ود احمد
في تصريح حصري لديربي سبورت اكد الاستاذ محمد سيد احمد مساعد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ان الخبر المتداول عن حسم شكوتي الهلال ضد تسجيل الوك والمريخ ضد تسجيل شيبوب لا اساس له من الصحة. واكد في حديثه ان لجنة شئون اللاعبين غير الهواة لم تجتمع اصلا حتي تفصل في اي شكوي وأن رئيسها الاستاذ مجدي شمس الدين متواجد خارج السودان.
وفي سياق ذي صلة اكد الجكومي في تصريحه الحصري لديربي سبورت ان تسجيل الوك للمريخ صحيح لأن اللاعب أصلا موقع علي عقد صحيح معتمد من قبل الإتحاد العام يربط اللاعب بنادي المريخ لمدة 4 مواسم، وأن الاتحاد السوداني خاطب نظيره الجنوب سوداني سابقا وتم ارسال شهاجة النقل الدولية للاعب. وان ما تم في التسجيلات المنتهية هو فقط توفيق وضع اللاعب من خانة اللاعبين الوطنيين الي خانات الاجانب. حيث وفر المريخ خانة من خانات الاجانب استجابة لتوجيه الاتحاد لادارة النادي اما بجلب رقم وطني للاعب او توفير خانة ضمن الاجانب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﻣﺰﺍﻭﻟﺔ ﻋﻤﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ

ﺗﺮﺩﺩﺕ ﺍﻧﺒﺎﺀ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺗﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﻟﻲ ﺍﺗﻔﻖ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺗﺮﻙ ﺧﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻗﺎﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺪﻣﻪ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺠﺪﻳﺪ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻌﻘﺪ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﻴﺔ ﻳﻮﻡ 5 ﻣﺎﻳﻮ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻡ ﻭﻗﺎﻟﺖ ﻣﺼﺎﺩﺭ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺜﻘﺔ ﺍﻥ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺍﺧﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﺑﺎﻟﻌﻮﺩﺓ ﻟﻤﺰﺍﻭﻟﺔ ﻧﺸﺎﻃﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكرا الزعيم ابو البنات شكرا الزعيم كسلااوى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺣﺮﻭﻑ ﺫﻫﺒﻴﺔ
ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﻣﻬﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺸﺮﻳﻒ
ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ

× ﻧﺸﺮﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﺩ ﺍﻷﻣﺲ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﺎ ﻏﺮﻳﺒﺎ ﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﻣﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻷﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﺎﻣﺎﺩﻭ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ، ﻗﺎﻝ ﻓﻴﻪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﻮﻛﻠﻪ ﻟﻦ ﻳﻌﻮﺩ ﻟﻠﻌﻤﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .
× ﻗﺎﻝ ﻛﺎﻣﺎﺭﺍ ﺑﻔﺼﻴﺢ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﺴﺘﺎﺀ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻠﻚ ﺍﻟﻔﺌﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﺿﻤﻦ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ، ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﻇﻠﺖ ﺗﻼﺣﻖ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ بﻌﺒﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻗﺎﺳﻴﺔ ، ﻷﻧﻬﺎ ﻣﻤﻠﺆﺓ ﺑﺄﻟﻔﺎﻅ ﻗﺒﻴﺤﺔ ﻻ ﺗﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻳﻴﻦ .
× ﺍﻟﺮﺃﻱ ﻋﻨﺪﻱ ﻫﻮ ﺃﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﻬﻢ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻷﻭﻟﻰ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺃﻫﻠﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﻛﺎﺩﻗﻠﻲ ، ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﻛﻞ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻴﺔ .
× ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺣﺪﻳﺚ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻘﺒﻮﻝ ﻭﻻ ﻣﻌﻘﻮﻝ ، ﻷﻧﻪ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺙ ﻋﻦ ﻣﻀﺎﻳﻘﺎﺕ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮﻳﺔ ﻭﻣﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﺧﺘﻠﻔﻨﺎ ﻣﻌﻬﺎ ﻭﺭﻓﻀﻨﺎﻫﺎ، ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﻫﻲ ﺃﻣﻮﺭ ﻣﻌﺎﺷﺔ ﻭﻣﻮﺟﻮﺩﺓ ﺑﻘﻮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺩﻧﻴﺎ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻤﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮﺓ .
× ﻛﺎﻥ ﻳﻨﺒﻐﻲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻭﻛﻴﻞ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻜﻮﻥ ﺩﻗﻴﻘﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺗﻨﺎﻭﻟﻪ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺸﺄﻥ ﺇﻥ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺻﺎﺩﻗﺎ ﻓﻴﻤﺎ ﻳﻘﻮﻝ ﻭﻳﺪﻋﻲ .
× ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﻣﺜﻞ ﻫﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﺘﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﻏﺎﻟﺒﺎ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺄﺗﻲ ﻛﺠﺚ ﻧﺒﺾ ﻣﻦ ﻭﻛﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ، ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺤﺪﺩﻭﺍ ﻣﺪﻯ ﻗﻮﺓ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻣﻮﻛﻠﻴﻬﻢ ﻓﻲ ﺳﻮﻕ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻭﻓﻲ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻬﻢ ﺑﻜﻞ ﺗﺄﻛﻴﺪ .
× ﻭﻧﺤﻦ ﻧﺄﺧﺬ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺎﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻮﻛﻴﻞ ﻣﺄﺧﺬ ﺍﻟﺠﺪ، ﻭﻧﻄﻠﺐ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﺗﻬﺘﻢ ﺑﺸﺄﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﺗﺤﻀﺮﻩ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﺎﻋﺪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺎﻓﺲ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻟﻘﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺄﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻠﻴﻴﻦ ﺑﺈﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻰ .
× ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﻷﻭﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺒﺎﻗﻴﻦ ﻋﺒﺎﺭﺓ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺠﺎﺯﻓﻴﻦ ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﻣﻀﻤﻮﻧﻴﻦ .
× ﻓﺈﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﻳﻈﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﻳﻨﺔ ﻫﻮ ﺍﻷﻓﻀﻞ ، ﻓﻘﺪ ﻛﺘﺒﻨﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺪﺍﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ﻭﺃﻛﺪﻧﺎ ﺃﻥ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻻ ﻳﻘﻮﻯ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ، ﻭﺑﺎﻟﻔﻌﻞ ﻻﺣﻆ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺗﺪﻧﻲ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻟﻌﻘﺮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ ، ﻭﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺑﻜﺮﻱ ﻣﺸﻜﻠﺔ ﺗﻜﻮﻳﻨﻴﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺴﻤﻪ ﻭﺑﺎﻷﺧﺺ ﻓﻴﺎ ﻳﻠﻲ ﻋﻀﻼﺕ ﺍﻷﺭﺟﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻔﺨﺬﻳﻦ ﻭﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺑﻪ ﺫﻟﻚ ، ﻭﻫﻮ ﺇﺫﻥ ﻻ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﻤﻞ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﺘﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﻭﻣﺘﻘﻦ .
× ﺃﻣﺎ ﻋﺒﺪﻩ ﺟﺎﺑﺮ ﻭﻋﻨﻜﺒﻪ ﻓﻠﻢ ﻳﺴﺘﻄﻌﺎ ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻢ ﻣﺎ ﻳﺸﺒﻪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻵﻥ ﻭﻻ ﻳﺮﺟﻰ ﻣﻨﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ ﺃﺑﺪﺍ .
× ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻥ ﻫﻨﺎﻙ ﺇﺿﺎﻓﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﻄﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﻮﺳﻂ ﻗﺪ ﺗﻀﻴﻒ ﻷﺩﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ، ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻜﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺘﻌﺎﻣﻞ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺠﻴﻜﻲ ﻻ ﻳﻄﻤﺌﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺃﻧﻪ ﻳﻤﻜﻦ ﺃﻥ ﻳﻌﻄﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻭﺳﻴﻈﻞ ﻳﺪﻓﻊ ﺑﻨﺎﺱ ﺯﻋﻴﻂ ﻭﻣﻌﻴﻂ .
× ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻻﺑﺪ ﺃ ﻳﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﺯﻣﺔ ﻣﻦ ﺭﻭﺍﺑﻂ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺠﻌﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﻀﺒﻄﺔ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﻛﺔ ﻟﻈﺮﻭﻑ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺴﺘﻔﻴﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﻣﻦ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻜﺒﻴﺮ .
× ﺍﻟﺒﻌﺾ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﻯ ﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻳﻴﻦ ﻭﺍﻹﻋﻼﻣﻴﻴﻦ ﻟﻬﻢ ﺭﺃﻱ ﺳﺎﻟﺐ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺎﻟﻲ، ﻭﻛﻞ ﺷﺨﺺ ﻳﺮﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻣﻨﻘﺼﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺰﺋﻴﺔ ﻣﺤﺪﺩﺓ .
× ﻭﻟﻜﻦ ﺗﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻘﻴﻘﺔ ﻫﻲ ﺃﻥ ﻗﻴﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﻋﺎﻟﻴﺔ ﻭﻣﻮﻫﺒﺘﻪ ﻛﺎﻣﻠﺔ، ﻭﻟﻜﻨﻪ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺝ ﻟﺠﻮ ﺳﻠﻴﻢ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻳﺒﺪﻉ ﻓﻴﻪ، ﻭﻫﺬﺍ ﺷﻐﻞ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﻹﺩﺍﺭﻱ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺍﺀ .
× ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻫﻮ ﻻﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺘﻰ ﺩﻳﺴﻤﺒﺮ ﻓﻨﺮﺟﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻟﺠﻨﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﺴﻴﻴﺮ ﺃﻥ ﻻ ﺗﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻐﻴﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻘﺴﻢ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮ ﺣﺘﻰ ﻻ ﻳﺘﻀﺮﺭ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ .
× ﺃﻣﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﺩﻭﻥ ﺑﺘﺮﻙ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻓﺴﺦ ﺍﻟﺘﻌﺎﻗﺪ ﻣﻌﻪ، ﻓﻬﻮﻻ ﻳﺘﺤﺪﺛﻮﻥ ﺑﻼ ﺩﺭﺍﻳﺔ ﻭﻳﻘﻴﻤﻮﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺍﻗﻒ ﺑﺤﻤﺎﻗﺔ ﻻ ﻣﺒﺮﺭ ﻟﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﺷﺆﻭﻥ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ .
× ﻏﻴﺎﺏ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻳﻌﻨﻲ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻸﻣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺪﻓﻌﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺃﺻﻼ ﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻭﻛﺬﻟﻚ ﺟﻬﺪﻩ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳﺤﺘﺎﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ .
× ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺼﻌﺒﺔ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻔﻀﻞ ﻓﻲ ﺣﺴﻤﻬﺎ ، ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺘﺎﺑﻊ ﻟﺤﺪﻳﺚ ﻣﺪﺭﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻕ ﺍﻟﺬﻳﻦ ﻗﺎﺑﻠﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﺎﻥ ﺟﻞ ﺣﺪﻳﺜﻬﻢ ﻋﻦ ﺃﻥ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻫﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺃﺣﺪﺙ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺭﻕ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻗﺔ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺃﻧﺪﻳﺘﻬﻢ .
× ﺻﺤﻴﺢ ﺃﻥ ﻟﺘﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻠﺒﻴﺎﻥ ﻭﻣﺂﺧﺬ ﻋﺪﺓ ﻧﻌﺮﻓﻬﺎ ، ﻭﻫﺬﻩ ﻃﺒﻴﻌﺔ ﻻﻋﺒﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺪﻧﻴﺎ ، ﻷﻧﻬﻢ ﺑﺸﺮ ﻭﻣﻌﺮﺿﻮﻥ ﻷﻥ ﺗﻌﺘﺮﻳﻬﻢ ﺑﻌﺾ ﺍﻷﺣﻮﺍﻝ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺆﺧﺬ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻢ .
× ﻭﻟﻠﺬﻱ ﻳﻄﺎﻟﺒﻮﻥ ﺑﻄﺮﺩ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻧﺬﻛﺮﻫﻢ ﺑﺄﻥ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻫﻢ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﻳﺘﻴﻦ ﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻷﻫﻠﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺷﻨﺪﻱ ﻭﺃﻣﺎﻡ ﻫﻼﻝ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻮﻫﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺭﺩﻳﻨﺎﻝ ، ﻓﻠﻦ ﺗﺠﺪﻭﺍ ﻏﻴﺮ ﺗﺮﺍﻭﺭﻱ ﻟﺘﺨﻄﻲ ﻫﺬﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻘﻴﻦ .
ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ
× ﻭﻋﺒﺮ ﺍﻟﺬﻫﺒﻴﺔ ﺍﻷﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻬﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﺼﺒﺎﺡ ﻧﺴﺄﻝ، ﻣﺘﻰ ﻛﺴﺐ ﻋﻤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻄﻴﺐ ﺻﺎﻟﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﺎﻣﻲ ﺷﻜﻮﻯ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺃﻣﻴﻨﺎ ﻋﺎﻣﺎ ﻟﻠﻬﻼﻝ ؟


*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمود امس 

هيثم صديق 

من هنا وهناك

مرادي ومقصودي في لكمة الحيمودي


* في أكثر من ثمانين سنة.. أقصد صفحة خرج للقراء أخيراً كتاب (مرادي ومقصودي في لكمة الحيمودي) لمؤلفه الأمين البريري الشهير بأبي خطافية... وفيه يحكي قصة لكمه للحكم الحيمودي وطرحه أرضا في أول وآخر حادثة من نوعها حتي اسموها اليتيمة فلم ينجب الدهر مثلها.. والكتاب بمثابة دفاع المؤلف عن نفسه مؤكداً إنه لم يزوّر الأرقام من 2 إلى 12 كما فعل أسلافه حتى عدت تلك الحادثة بمثابة العار الأول في القارة إن لم يكن في العالم حينما زوروا بواسطة حكم أرقام لاعبين وتم كشف الواقعة وشطب الحكم نهائياً من سجلات الحكام... الكتاب بيّن أيضا واقعة استعمال المنشطات المثبتة علي لاعب.. هلالي أدت إلى إبعاده من البطولة العربية.. والبريري لا يزال يذكر في كتابه السفر كل مخاذي الصفر ذاكراً معركة ذات المراتب حينما احتمى لاعبو الرجاء المغربي وتحت المغربي هذه ألف خط من حجارة الجمهور. ولم ينس البريري في الفصل الخامس المازيمبي أن يذكر إن أول وآخر إسعاف يحمل حكما مساعداً كان من جراء اعتداء الجمهور الأزرق على مساعد الحكم الطريفي... غشي البريري أيضا في كتابه سوء سلوك كابتن الهلال هيثم مصطفي في استلام الميدالية الفضية بشكل غير لائق ولم ينس أن يتحدث عن عدم الصعود لاستلام الميداليات الفضية كذا مرة في سوء سلوك مشين... الكتاب حدد شكل لا يرقي إليه الشك أن الهلال هو الفريق الأول في سوء الأخلاق... وهو حامل بطولات العار الدولية مع احتفاظه الأبدي بصفره الكبير... الكتاب جدير بالقراءة

.......

* لا للتمادي في جلد الذات... أمام المريخ استحقاقات محلية واجبة النفاذ.. مهما كان سيكون المريخ مطالب بالفوز وأمس القريب شاهدنا برشلونة وكيف تناسى جراحه الدولية وفاز بالدوري.. لا نشجع المريخ بالقطعة.. ولا الإجارة.. هو حب ممتد بلا منطق عقلي.. لذلك ينبغي أن نتكاتف لأجل أن نعيد قطار الوطن الوحيد للسكة.. بدونه لن يصل الوطن إلى المنصات.. سيبقى في المقصات والمغص.

......

* التسجيلات التي اتمها المريخ مبشرة ولكنا نريد جهاز فني يعطيهم الفرصة.. كفى اعتماداً على أسماء لا تملك ما تقدمه... اختبرت ألف مرة... اعطوا القادمين الجدد فرصة من أول مرة..

.........

* لعل سيكافا ستكون مناسبة لأجل تمتين تيم المريخ الجديد.. خصوصاً إن الوصيف يريد أن ينظمها... هو بالذمة خبر سيكافا الضعيفة شنو.

........

* استهجان الكل لأفعال الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد بين كم هذا الجمهور صفوة.... كما أني لم أغضب للصراحة لالتحام اللاعبين مع الجمهور والأمن بعد المباراة.. بل أعد هذا الأمر من قبيل الشجاعة... اسمعوهم ما لا يليق بعد المباراة.. وكان لاعبونا سودانيون كما يجب.. لم يرضوا الحقارة ولم يستشوا أنفسهم فدافعوا عنها كما ينبغي.. جاءتهم قارورات الماء من أعلى فردوها

......

* استغربت جداً والله أن يشارك النصري في أغاني وأغاني.. يعطونه فرصة مع ناس شموس وشموع... الملك للأسف لا يعرف قدر نفسه...

........

* ما هو برنامج التحالف الذي تحدث عنه السيد محمد الياس... هو تصريحات تشكيك في جمال الوالي... لو هاجر جمال الوالي سيتلاشى.

* التحالف... بيرطانيا ألغت العام الماضي فقط وظيفة حارس الساحل.. كان حارس الساحل يراقب الساحل منذ مئات السنين.. تنبهوا أخيرا إلى أنه لاحاجة لهم به
*

----------


## elsmani ali

*عمود امس 

عمر الجندي 

الصدي 

الاختشوا ماتوا

* من يطالع الصحف الزرقاء هذه الأيام يخال بأنهم يسكنون في المدينة الفاضله.

* تتمشدق سطورهم بأنهم دعاة الإصلاح.

* ودائما أضحك وأتذكر برز الثعلب يوما فى ثياب الواعظينا.

* يدعون مراعاتهم للقانون... برغم أنهم اكثر من خرق القانون.

* ويشهد التاريخ بأنهم اتوا بسوابقغير مسبوقه.

* مما دعا الاتحاد الدولى لاستحداث مادة جديدة فى القانون وهي معاقبة رئيس أي نادٍ يعتدي على حكم بالضرب... ويا لها من بونيه.

* لو كانت في حلبة ملاكمة لاستمر الحكم فى العد للحكم للحيمودي حتى الآن وهو منبطح على الأرض لا يقوى على الحراك.

* هذه هي المناظر.

* أما الفيلم الحقيقي للمشاكسات وضرب الحكام فهي لا تعد ولا تحصى.

* أول فريق سوداني يتم الاستعانة بالحكام الهجين في مبارياته هو الهلال.

* أول فريق يمنع جماهيره من دخول الملعب وهو يحمل المشروب البارد هو الهلال بسبب الخسارة بسباعيه أمام المورده وردم مشجعيه للملعب بقزاز البيبسى.

* الهلال أول فريق في التاريخ يعترف أفضل روسائه بأنه ارتكب أشهر جريمة تزوير في رياضه كرة القدم بتحويل رقم لاعب مطرود إلى لاعب مشارك وهي القضية المعروفة بالأرقام 2 _12.

* وبسبب تلك القضية تم شطب الحكم الموزمبيقي نهائي من كشوفات الحكام والسبب الهلال.

* وإن أنسى لا أنسى مباراة الهلال والرجاء البيضاوي (نتيجة مباراة الذهاب خماسية نظيفة بالمغرب) باستاد الهلال وهدف مبكر للرجاء، وعينك ما تشوف إلا النور.. أقصد ما تشوف إلا الحجارة مما اضطر لاعبو الرجاء بالاحتماء بالمراتب.. وتم اعتبار ذلك أكبر إهانة لضيوفنا من المغرب العربي.

صدى ثان

* وتتواصل الأحداث عاصفة.

* على كأس السودان ومباراة بين الهلال وبيت المال باستاد المريخ وانتهاء الزمن الرسمي بتفوق بيت المال بهدف.

* ولم تحتمل جماهير الهلال الخسارة وبدلاً من ان تصب جمام غضبها على لاعبيها تخطت السياج واندفعت نحو الحكم محمود محمد ادم (الشهير بحاج فله) واعتدت عليه فى مشهد وحشي.

* ولولا البنية الجسمانية القوية للحكم ودفاعه المستميت لتم الفتك به.

* والحكم محمود حى يرزق وهو شقيق المدرب الكبير صلاح مشكله.

* ويجول في خاطري دائما وأبدا منظر الحكم الطريفي يوسف بعد أن شج حجر كبير رأسه في مباراة الهلال والأهلي شندي بعد الخسارة بهدفين... وتم نقله إلى المستشفى مضرجاً بدمائه ولولا ستر المولى لكنا ندعو بالمغفرة للحكم الطريفي.

* أما أكثر المناظر التي تجعل المرء يموت من الضحك.. لاعبو الهلال يطاردون حكم مباراتهم أمام فيتا كلوب بالكنغو بعد الهدف الثانى ... الحكم جاري ولاعبو الهلال جارين وراءه.

* وما يزال فى الجراب الكثير.

* وصحى ..الاختشوا ماتوا.

*اخر الاصداء

* معلومات خطيرة وردت فى آخر أيام التسجيلات بالأكاديميه.

* اللاعب عمربخيت يرفض التوقيع إلا بعد استلام مبلغ التسجيل كاش داون.

* واصراره على موقفه وعدم التعامل بالشيكات.

* ويستجيب له مجلس التسيير ويوقع له عبد التام إقرارا بذلك.

* والله إن القلب ليعتصر ألما عند ما يتذكر رجالاً مثل محمد الياس محجوب عند ما يتعامل معهم اللاعب بأسلوب المقاولات يتم التخلى عنه فوراً.

* لجنة التسيير أفقدت المريخ هيبته منذ أيام مصعب عمر مروراً بعلي جعفر وأخيراً وليس آخراً عمر بخيت.

* سؤال لم أجد له أي إجابه.. طوال موسمين ماذا قدم عمر بخيت للمريخ حتى تتم مكافاته بإعادة تسجيله؟

* نخشى على المريخ من قادم الأيام .

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
معاذ ابومؤيد
رابطة الدوحة تقدم شغل لوحة
والمستفيد دائما هو الكيان

ياناس الدوحة يوم شكركم مايجي
كل مره تورونا حب الكيان كيف
نفتش لمجلس ادارة في امدرمان
وانتو في الدوحة احلي ادارة واحلي عنوان،،،
مركب انقاذكم كل مرة تقدم للمريخ طوق النجاة!!!
ومامستغرب عليكم
ووقوفكم مع جميع الادارات بنفس المستوى ونفس الخط،،،
ماعندكم علاقة بفلان او علان
دروس لناس التكتلات والتجمعات!!!
كل التجمعات المريخية شافت ولمست شغل الدوحة،،،
كان زيارات شخصية اومن علي البعد،،
شكرا شكرا شكرا
دوحة العرب
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
لجنة الاستثمار في رابطة الدوحة بقيادة الحبيب محمود الجلعوب تضع خارطة الطريق ،،،،
بعد كدة كرسي الرئاسة متاحة للجميع ،،
تاني ناقصين ناس الفكر الاداري
يعني الجماعه الابتعدت عشان الصرف المالي!!
دربكم اخضر ،،،،،
حنغني ليكم قرب تعال ماتبتعد
زبدة الاتفاقية كالاتي
التوقيع على مزكرة تفاهم بين المريخ والمجوعة العربية الصينية
ورابطة قطر. فحوها الاستثمار في إنشاء مول ونادي صحي في الجزء الشمالي الغربي للاستاد بالإضافة الي صالة أفراح وفندق في قطعة الحتانة.
ومثل المريخ مسؤل الاستثمار الصادق حاج علي ومثل المجموعة العربيةالصينية المالك الدكتور سيد بابكر التلب ومثل الرابطة المدير المالي مجزوب مجزوب محمد ومدير الاستثمار محمود الجلعوب بحضور رئيس الرابطة الدكتور فيصل همت ونائب الريس مولانا عبد الحميد أبو قصيصة والأمين العام د حسن مجمر ونائب الأمين العام د حسام مكي وأمين الإعلام امجد مصطفى
اتفق الأطراف علي زيارة الشركة الي السودان في وقت عاجل لمعاينة المواقع والتوقيع علي العقود النهائية والبدء في تنفيذ المشاريع باعجل ما تيسر باذن الله……
غالبا الزيارة الاسبوع القادم
نتمنى من الروابط والقروبات العمل علي احتفالية تليق بالوفد القادم وعكس صورة طيبة عن المريخ ،،،
وان تكون الاحتفالية في الاستاد عشان الشركة تشوف عظمه الجمهور ،،،
وان تستثمر الاحتفالية لزيادة دخل الخزينة ماليا عبر احتفال مصغر يشمل مباراة واحتفال غنائي ونضرب اكتر من عصفور بحجر
القروبات والروابط الحوبه حوبتكم الجاية ،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
ختاما
شكرا رابطة الدوحة وكل من كان علي راس الفكرة والتطبيق والتنفيذ
واجمل مافي الامر انو رابطة الدوحة كل شئ بالكتمان
بعد الشغل ينجض تملك الحقائق للجميع،،،
لكن في اماكن تانية الاجتماعات والمشاريع منقوله علي الهواء مباشره!!!!!
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
ودعمنا تاني عبر المشاريع دي
حنموت معاها عديل عشان نطلع من حكاية لجان التسيير والاستقالة!!!
وتشجيعنا تاني حيكون بنفس
ويرجع لينا التيفو وجماليات المدرج،،،
وفرجتنا حتكون في المول وفي المرافق الملحقة بالاستاد
قولوا يارب ياصفوة
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
همسة اخيرة
منتظرين من باقي الروابط الخارجية التحرك في ملف التدريب وشعار الفريق!!
الموسم دا كل الملفات بايدي الروابط والقروبات ماشاء الله تبارك الله
علاج لاعبين
تسجيل لاعبين
معسكرات خارجية
مشاريع استثمارية
تاني الباقي شنو بالله عليكم
ربنا يخليكم للمريخ الكيان
غايتو الجمهور المريخي اثبت انو رقم لايمكن الوصول اليه حاليا
داخليا وخارجيا
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
خارج النص
ياناس المريخ ملف التدريب حاليا حيكون هاجس لنا !!!
ياناس الحقونا بمدرب يهتم بالمواهب الشابة في المريخ
محتاجين مدرب فنان
يخلد صوره جميلة في الاذهان
ماضروري مدرب كبير اسما
عايزين مدرب طموح وتكتيكي
مدرب يجيد العامل النفسي ،،،
فتحي الجبال الانسب خارجيا
لغة عربية مفهومة للجميع
وسعر ماغالي وسيرة فنية فيها طموح،،،،،
وفاروق جبره الاقرب داخليا
انضباط وتكتيك وابن من ابناء النادي والجميع يشهد له بالكفاءه،،،
افتحوا الملف دا من غير خوف طالما قدامنا زمن للدورة الثانية،،،،
اكسبوا الجمهور بتلبية طلباته
والجمهور ماقصر مع الكيان،،،
ماعندنا مانخسره هذا الموسم !!
مدرب ممكن يجذب الجمهور للمدرج ،،،،
مدرب فنان يرجع جمهور المدرجات
•••••••••••••••••••••••••
تغريدات مرورية
القيادة الامنة راحة لك وللاخرين
رمضان جاي نسق زمنك قبل الافطار
ونخلي الجري الفي الطرقات
الطريق يشيل من الحبايب كتير
لاتنسى،،،،،،
اتصالك مهم
وحياتك اهم واهم
لاتتصل الا حين تصل
نتمني السلامة للجميع
••••••••••••••••••••••••••
للتغريدة نقاط واراء اقبل منها ماشئت وارفض منها ماتشاء
تغريدة بصوت مسموع تعبر عن اراء الكثيرين وحالهم ومنقوله بلسانهم ومربوطة بنبض المدرج،،،،،،،،،،
••••••••••••••••••••••••••



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلمة
عماد الدين عمر الحسن
الوالي.. أضاع فرصة العمر..

بشهادة الجميع ، فقد قدم فريق المريخ خلال الموسم الماضي مستويات متميزة وعروض رائعة ، و كان قريبا للحد البعيد من الوصول الي نهائي البطولة الافريقية للاندية الابطال ، بل كان من أقوي المرشحين للفوز باللقب ، ولكنه اكتفي – لسبب أو لاخر – بالمركز الثالث وهو في حد ذاته انجاز كبير ونجاح لا يستهان به .
المنطق |، وكل الفروض كانت تقتضي أن يبدأ المريخ في الموسم الجديد من حيث انتهي في الموسم الذي سبقه ، وذلك علي جميع المستويات بداية من الادارة مرورا بالجهاز الفني وصولا الي فريق الكرة واللاعبين ، غير أن ذلك لم يحدث بل علي العكس منه تماما تقدم مجلس الادارة باستقالته ، ثم تمت اقالة المدير الفني وذهبت بعض الأعمدة الاساسية من اللاعبين ولم يتم تعويضهم بمن هو افضل ليبدأ الفريق الموسم الجديد من مرحلة الصفر .
نقول ، حسب رأينا المتواضع – أن الاخ جمال الوالي لم يكن موفقا في إختيار التوقيت المناسب للمغادرة ، ومهما كان السبب الذي دعاه لاعتزال العمل الرياضي والابتعاد عن كرسي الرئاسة في المريخ ، ولكن ذهابه في هذا الوقت بالذات كان خصما علي النادي ، وقبل ذلك خصما عليه شخصيا .
ظل الوالي يقدم للمريخ علي مدي ثلاث عشرة سنة كاملة ويتحمل كافة الأعباء المالية للنادي ، والحقيقة أن الرجل قدم للمريخ ما لايستطيع إنكاره حتي المكابرين ، غير أن كل ماقدمه وعلي ضخامته إلا أنه لا يوازي النتائج التي تحققت في عهده حيث لم تتخطي الانجازات مرحلة البطولات المحلية المتمثلة في الفوز المتكرر ببطولة كأس السودان ، فحتي علي مستوي الدوري الممتاز لم تكن المحصلة مشرفة ، ولذلك نقول ، أنه عندما كاد غرسه أن يثمر ، ووصل الفريق الي المراحل التي وصل اليها الموسم السابق كما تقدم في بداية المقال ، واحتاج فقط الي قليل من الجهد والاضافات ، كان ينبغي علي الوالي أن يكمل ما بدأه من عمل ويواصل في الموسم الذي يليه حتي لا يكون كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة أنكاثا ، فقد كان قريبا من تحقيق إنجاز قاري يحسب له لكنه تعجل الرحيل وأضاع علي نفسه فرصة العمر وعلي المريخ فرصة التتويج بالبطولة الكبري .
تجاوزا عن فتحها لباب الشيطان ، سنقول : لو استمر غارزيتو في منصبه ، والوالي علي رئاسته مع إتاحة الفرصة للأول باكمال الفريق حسب رؤيته واحتياجاته ، لرأينا كاس افريقيا للأندية يجلس نهاية هذا الموسم بدار النادي الي جانب كأس مانديلا وكأسات سيكافا ودبي . ولكن …
وفي شأن ليس بعيد ، فقد رفض الوالي كل المحاولات التي سعت الي اعادته لرئاسة النادي من جديد ، وهو ما نبهنا اليه من قبل كثيرا وقلنا كيف يضمن الذين يطالبون التسيير بالرحيل حتي يعود الوالي أنه سيقبل العودة ، وقلنا أننا مع استقرار النادي ، لذلك يجب أن يقف الجميع خلف المجلس المعيين حتي يختار أهل المريخ من يرتضونه عبر الجمعية العمومية لو قـُدر لها النجاح في ظل هذه الأجواء الغائمة والرؤيا غير الواضحة .
• أمر مؤسف للحد البعيد أن تنشر صحيفة مريخية الانتماء تصريحات سالبة في حق مجلس ادارة النادي وتنسبها لاحد اللاعبين ، والأمر يدعو للاسف الشديد حتي لو كانت تلك التصريحات صدرت بالفعل من اللاعب ، ناهيك عن أنه سارع الي نفيها في تصريح خص به أشرف الاصدارات ثم هدد باللجوء الي القضاء متهما تلك الصحيفة بتحوير حديثه الي غير ما قصد .
• الاجواء في المريخ حاليا في غير حوجة الي المزيد من الانقسامات وتضارب الاقوال ، ولا ندري ما الذي قصدته تلك الصحيفة من مثل هذا النشر في هذا التوقيت .
• شهادتنا لصحيفة المريخ مجروحة بطبيعة الحال بسبب الانتماء ، ولكن الجميع يشهد لها منذ عـودتها الاخيرة بتحـري الصدق واستقاء الاخبار من مصادرها دون تعصب أو تحيز ، ولا توجد بها أي مساحات للاخـبار المكـذوبة ، أو ( الشتل ) كما يقولون ، لذلك نرجح كفة أشرف الاصدارات عند اختلاف الخبر أو التصريحات بينها وبين أي صحيفة اخري .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في حديث خص به صحيفة المريخ
بكري المدينة ينفي ما أوردته الزاوية على لسانه ويقول إن القانون سيفصل بيننh
لو كنت أعلم سوء النية، وأن حديثي سيحور إلى غير معناه الحقيقي لما تحدثت مع من سألني
لجنة التسيير قامت بعمل عظيم تجاه الفريق ونشكرها على كل المجهودات الكبيرة

حاوره اسماعيل مخاوي

في حدث خص به صحيفة المريخ أكد مهاجم الفريق بكري عبد القادر أن حديثه حوِّر عن مساره، وهو لم يدلِ بأي تصريحات تقلل من شأن لجنة التسيير، بل العكس هو يرى أن اللجنة قامت بمجهود كبير ومقدر تجاه فريق كرة القدم ولم تقصر، وقال: إنه ليس بالشخص الذي يقول كلاما، ومن ثم يأتي ويبدل حديثه مهما كانت الأسباب، والكل يعرف بكري وأخلاقه، وقال بكري: إن ما جاء في صحيفة الزاوية لا يمت إلى الحقيقة بصلة بل جاء مشوها وبعيدا عن الحقيقة، وقال: إنه أرسل رسالة واضحة إلى الصحفي سامر العمرابي أخبره فيها بنفي الحديث الذي أورده عبر صحيفة الزاوية لكنه لم يفعل، وفي هذه الحالة أؤكد له أن القانون سيكون فيصلا بيننا.

/////////

حديثي تعرض إلى تحوير وإضافات لم أنطق بها ولست ممن يتنصلون عن كلامهم

تحدث إلى صحيفة المريخ الكابتن بكري المدينة حول الحديث الدائر والتصريح المنسوب إليه عبر صحيفة الزاوية قائلا: أنفي لجمهور المريخ ما أوردته الصحيفة المذكورة- جملة وتفصيلا- من تحوير وإضافات، ولم أنطق بمثل هذه التصريحات التي نسبت إليّ في الحديث الذي جرى بيني وبين الصحفي سامر العمرابي، وأنا لست من يتنصل عن كلام قاله مهما كانت الأسباب، وكل من يعرفني يعلم ذلك جيدا، وأؤكد أن ما جاءت به الزاوية لا علاقة له بما دار بيني والصحفي سامر العمرابي، وهو يقوم بإضافة حديث لم أتفوه به مطلقا، وأوضح الكابتن بكري بقوله: جاءني الصحفي سامر وسألني عن المقارنة بين المجلس السابق والمجلس الحالي، وقلت له- بالحرف: إن المجلس السابق جاء عبر جمعية عمومية، وكان يعتمد على صرف رئيسه، والمجلس الحالي جاء عبر التعيين، وهي مجموعة قدمت الكثير للمريخ، ولم تبخل بالجهد، ولا بالمال، وهي تعمل في ظروف صعبة يعلمها الجميع

لم يرد على لساني القول إن لجنة التسيير فاشلة والقانون بيني والزاوية

وأضاف كابتن بكري المدينة لم يرد على لساني- إطلاقا- أن قلت إن لجنة التسيير فاشلة أو خلافه مما أورده سامر عبر صحيفة الزاوية ولا يمت إلى الحقيقة بصلة، وأكرر أنني لست الشخص الذي يتراجع عن حديث قاله مهما كانت الدواعي، وأؤكد- مرة أخرى- أن ما كتبه الصحفي المذكور ليس من عندي بل من عنده ومن بنات أفكاره، وواصل بقوله: لقد أرسلت رسالة واضحة إلى الصحفي سامر مفادها أن يقوم بنفي هذه التصريحات المنسوبة إليّ ولم يفعل، بعدها لا حديث لي معه إلا القانون ليكون فيصلا بيننا؛ حتى يعلم الجميع حقيقة الأمر، وتنجلي أمامهم الحقائق كاملة.

أخبرت الأمين العام حقيقة ما دار بيني والعمرابي

وأوضح بكري ما دار فعلا أننا وعقب وصولنا إلى مطار الخرطوم قادمين من المغرب سألني العميد عامر عبد الرحمن الأمين العام عن حقيقة التصريحات المنسوبة إليّ في إحدى الصحف، وما نشر باسمي، وأوضحت له أمام كل الحضور أنني لم أقل مثل هذا الحديث، وقلت لسعادة العميد- بكل شجاعة- أنا لا أتراجع عن حديث قلته وإن وضع السيف على عنقي، لكن ما ورد لا علاقة لي به من قريب ولا من بعيد.

احترم لجنة التسيير ونشكرها على ما قامت به من عمل

وقال كابتن بكري عبر حديثه لصحيفة المريخ: أكرر للجميع النفي التام لما كتبته الزاوية على لساني، ولو كنت أعلم أن حديثي سوف يحرف ويحور عن معناه لما تحدثت لمن سألني وصرحت له.

وفي ختام حديثه للصحيفة عبر الكابتن بكري عن أسفه الشديد لما نشر باسمه، وهو تصريح لم يدلِ به، وأكد احترامه للجنة التسيير، وما تقوم به من عمل ومجهودات تجاه فريق كرة القدم، وزملائه اللاعبين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وهج المنبر
زاكي الدين الصادق
المريخ يحتاج لبرنامج واضح..

*ظل  المريخ لسنوات يعاني من غياب الرؤية المستقبلية في كيفية إدارة الأوضاع  فيه بصورة تمنح هذا النادي شيئاً من الإستقرار الذي بدوره يقود للنجاح في  كافة المناحي وأعتقد ان جميع التجارب الإدارية الماضية في عوالم المريخ  إفتقدت كثيرا للرؤى الموضوعة مسبقاً لما يمكن ان يصير عليه واقع حال النادي  الكبير الذي ظل في دوامة ممتدة بين الإخفاق الكبير والنجاح الجزئي الذي  يجب ان يطغا على ما سواه ان أردنا حقا ان يكون المريخ كما نتمنى ونشتهي ففي  رأي ان المريخ امامه فرصة تاريخية كي يستعيد توازنه في الأمور المؤثرة على  مسيرة هذا النادي وأقصد الجانب الإداري تحديداً الذي يجب ان يملك الرؤية  الواضحة حول كيفية إدارة المريخ وحول كيفية إحتواء الوضع الراهن بكل ما  يحيط به من صعوبات جمة تتمثل في نواحي عديدة ظلت تمثل هاجس كبير لكل راغب  في تقدم الصفوف لإدارة الوضع في المريخ.
*الحديث عن ضرورة وضع رؤية  وأفكار مسبقة لإحتواء الوضع في المريخ يؤكد على ان أهل المريخ توصلوا للداء  الذي ظل يعانيه المريخ وهذا في إعتقادي يمثل خطوة بالغة التقدم فنحن ظللنا  في المريخ للأسف نعاني من ضبابية كبيرة بفضل الكثير من الضوضاء التي  يثيرها بعضهم وهذه الضوضاء كانت ومازالت تشكل عائق حقيقي امام الطرح  الإيجابي المتعلق بمعالجة أوجه الأزمة المريخية المتمثلة في إحتجاب الكوادر  والمتمثلة كذلك في ضعف المورد المالي والمتمثلة في الإستمرارية والقدرة  على الإستمرارية في خضم كل هذه الأوضاع الملتهبة التي لابد ان من مواجهتها  هذه المرة بعلاج جذري وشامل ينهي وجودها الكارثي في عوالم المريخ التي يجب  على كل إدارة قادمة ان تكون واضحة في تقديم الحلول قبل ان تجلس على كرسي  الإدارة الذي من المفترض فيمن يجلس فيه خلال الحقبة القادمة ان يكون واعيا  ومدرك لكل العقبات والمشكلات الحقيقية نعم الحقيقية التي ظلت موجودة بتعاقب  الإدارات بل تضاعفت في جوانب عديدة وتراكمت ومنها على سبيل المثال وضع  المديونيات في النادي وكيفية علاجه بصورة واضحة تزيل معها كتل اللبس  والضبابية في هذا الملف الذي أعتبره خطر محدق بالمريخ وإستقراره، فملف  الديون تحديداً يجب ان يوضع له رسم بياني واضح يستهدف كيفية التعامل معه  بصورة تخلص المريخ من براثنه التي ستنقض على المريخ في اي لحظة وستعصف  بإستقرار إدارييه في اي وقت لهذا معضلة الديون يمثل حلها بمثابة حل أغلب  مشكلات المريخ التي تتلخص في جوانب بعينها ويمكن لاي إدارة قادمة التعامل  معها ان أرادت ذلك وان تم طرح الأوضاع امامها بذلك وهذا دور الإعلام الذي  للأسف مازال يعيش في أزمة غياب الرؤى والأفكار، فإعلام المريخ سادتي دائما  ما يكون في عمق الأحداث والقضايا لكنه دوما ما يكون جزء من المشكلة وليس  جزءاً من الحل وهذا الأمر يحتاج لوقفة حقيقية من قبل الإعلام المريخي الذي  ظل يمثل واحدة من أكبر أزمات المريخ في العصر الحديث، فعندما تغيب الرؤى من  حملة المشاعل والإقلام فعندها تبقى المصيبة كبيرة بحق وهذا ما يحدث الأن  في ظل طرح لا يمكن ان يتماشي مع حقيقة مشكلات المريخ التي يجب ان يتم  تناولها بصورة مختلفة عن المعتادة كي نجد لها علاج ناجع، ويكفينا ما حدث  حتى الأن من تكرار مستمر لنفس المشكلات التي لو تم فقط تناولها بطريقة  واضحة من دون اي مواربة خاصة من جانب الإعلام لكان الوضع الراهن في المريخ  مختلفاً تماما عنما هو عليه الأن.
وهج اخير
*ليس مستغرباً فيمن ظلوا  يؤججون نيران الخلاف والصراع حتي أعلن سقوط المريخ أفريقيا ليس مستغرباً  عليهم التطاول على أشرف الإصدارات،أشرف الإصدارات التي تمثل صوت الأمة  المريخية وخط دفاعها الأول والأخير ينعتها بعض من إستفادوا من غيابها  (بصحيفة التسير) في حين ان الوصف الصحيح لما دونها يقول (صحف الأفراد)  المعروفة المقاصد والإتجاهات حتي وان تجمل أصحابها أحياناً لكنهم ظلوا من  أكبر ممجدي (الأفراد) بل ظل يقدموا المريخ وإستقرار الأوضاع فيه ككبش فداء  لإرضاء البعض على حساب المريخ الذي عانى الامرين مع هؤلاء ويكفي فقط ما ظل  يطرح في صحف(الفرد) في الفترة الماضية لنتأكد تماما ان مقولة ان لم تستحي  فلتقول ما تشاء تنطبق على محرفي الكلم عن موضعه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﻳﻬﺎﺟﻢ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﻭﻳﺘﺴﺎﺀﻝ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻳﺘﻢ ﺍﻋﺎﺭﺓ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﻴﺘﺮ ﻭﻫﻮ ﺑﻼ ﺭﻗﻢ ﻭﻃﻨﻲ



ﺍﺳﺘﻐﺮﺏ  ﻭﻟﻴﺪ ﺣﺮﺍﻥ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺿﻲ ﻟﻠﻄﺮﻳﻘﺔ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﻢ ﺑﻬﺎ ﺍﻋﺎﺭﻩ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ  ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﻴﺘﺮ ﺍﻟﻲ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺣﺮﺍﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺼﺮﻳﺤﺎﺕ ﺻﺤﻔﻴﺔ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ  ﺍﻻﺛﻨﻴﻦ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺑﻴﺘﺮ ﺑﻼ ﻫﻮﻳﺔ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺟﻤﺪﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺤﻜﻤﺔ ﺭﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ  ﻭﺟﻨﺴﻴﺘﻪ ﻭﻗﺎﻝ ﺳﻜﺮﺗﻴﺮ ﻧﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﺒﺎﺳﻴﺔ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻠﺴﻪ ﻣﺤﺎﻛﻤﺔ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺔ ﺳﻮﻑ ﺗﻜﺸﻒ  ﻛﻞ ﺷﻲﺀ ﻣﻄﺎﻟﺐ ﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻝ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﺳﺎﻣﺔ ﻋﻄﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻥ ﺑﺎﻥ ﻳﺒﻌﺪ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﻮﺍﺩﻱ  ﻧﻴﺎﻻ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺼﺮﺍﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺗﺴﺒﺐ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يوقع عقدا ضخما مع المجموعة العربية الصينية للإستثمار



وقعت لجنة تسيير المريخ علي مذكرة تفاهم بالدوحة مع المجموعة العربية الصينية للاستثمار لمدة 15 عاما ويتضمن العقد ايضا انشاء مول تجاري ونادي صحي ومجمع تجاري بأعلي المواصفات بالاضافة لمشاريع صالة افراح كبيرة ومبني متعدد الطوابق يضم ايضا فندق وطوايق للايجار كمكاتب ومجموعة مطاعم ومنطقة ألعاب للاطفال .. حيث مثل الجانب المريخ المهندس حسن الوسيلة رئيس قطاع المنشآت ورابطة المريخ بقطر .. وتم الاتفاق علي التوقيع النهائي بالخرطوم بعد اكمال كافة الترتيبات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللجنة العليا المنظمة لمسيرة عودة الوالى

بِسْم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللجنة العليا المنظمة لمسيرة عودة الوالى



٢٠١٦/٥/٢٢
مخرجات الاجتماع الاخير ..

 قروب مسيرة عودة الوالي الغالي ..

بحمدالله وتوفيقة - خرجنا من الاجتماع التحضيري الاخير قبل قليل ..
وتم التأمين علي كتابة المذكرات
لكل من ..
رئاسة الجمهورية
والي الخرطوم
وشرطة الولاية
وجهاز الامن
ومخاطبة الجهات الامنية بالتصديق للمسيرة الي والي الخرطوم
وتسليمة مذكرة بما وصل الية الحال في اكبر واعظم نادي في السودان ،،
ووقوف الوزير اليسع متفرجا لما يحدث بل وشريكا في كل الاحداث ..
والمطالبة بعودة الوالي بالقائمة التي يختارها ...
ولاحقا ستعرض عليكم المذكرة كاملة ..
مع القيام بحشد اكبر عدد من التوقيعات لترفق مع المذكرات ..

وقمنا بالاتصال بشخصيات نافذة ومقربة من والي الخرطوم وابدت الموافقة علي الوقوف معنا ..
وقمنا بالاتصال بشخصيات مقربة للوالي وشرحنا لها ما نقوم به وسينضمون لنا قريبا جدا ..
وامن الاجتماع علي لقاء جماهيري حاشد يعقد بعد مقابلة الجهات الامنية ..
الان المطلوب من كل الاعضاء والمؤيدين للفكرة كتابة الاسماء رباعية لنبدأ الخطوة التالية ..
ووفقنا الله لما نحن فية ..

وعاش المريخ ..
مقرر اللجنة العليا لمسيرة عودة الوالى

٢٠١٦/٥/٢٢
مخرجات الاجتماع الاخير ..

 قروب مسيرة عودة الوالي الغالي ..

بحمدالله وتوفيقة - خرجنا من الاجتماع التحضيري الاخير قبل قليل ..
وتم التأمين علي كتابة المذكرات
لكل من ..
رئاسة الجمهورية
والي الخرطوم
وشرطة الولاية
وجهاز الامن
ومخاطبة الجهات الامنية بالتصديق للمسيرة الي والي الخرطوم
وتسليمة مذكرة بما وصل الية الحال في اكبر واعظم نادي في السودان ،،
ووقوف الوزير اليسع متفرجا لما يحدث بل وشريكا في كل الاحداث ..
والمطالبة بعودة الوالي بالقائمة التي يختارها ...
ولاحقا ستعرض عليكم المذكرة كاملة ..
مع القيام بحشد اكبر عدد من التوقيعات لترفق مع المذكرات ..

وقمنا بالاتصال بشخصيات نافذة ومقربة من والي الخرطوم وابدت الموافقة علي الوقوف معنا ..
وقمنا بالاتصال بشخصيات مقربة للوالي وشرحنا لها ما نقوم به وسينضمون لنا قريبا جدا ..
وامن الاجتماع علي لقاء جماهيري حاشد يعقد بعد مقابلة الجهات الامنية ..
الان المطلوب من كل الاعضاء والمؤيدين للفكرة كتابة الاسماء رباعية لنبدأ الخطوة التالية ..
ووفقنا الله لما نحن فية ..

وعاش المريخ ..
مقرر اللجنة العليا لمسيرة عودة الوالى

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الهلال يدفع بمستندات تؤكد احقيته في الوك

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 ذكرت الجوهرة في عددها الصادر اليوم ان مجلس ادارة نادي الهلال دفع بمستندات تؤكد احقيته في اللاعب الوك اكيج المنتقل الى المريخ في التسجيلات الشتوية واكد الهلال انه اشترى كرت اللاعب من ناديه السابق الملكية جوبا و قام بدفع مستحقات النادي كاملة و طالب الهلال خلال الشكوى التي تقدمبها للاتحاد العام و يجدر ذكره ان الاتحاد العام كان قد ارسل ملف اللاعب الى الفيفا و تحديدا للجنة اللاعبين بالاتحاد الدولي والتي اكدت احقية المريخ باللاعب وقام المريخ بتسجيل اللاعب في مكان الغاني المشطوب كريم الحسن

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكيل تراوري: مامادو لن يعود مرة أخرى.. وسينتظر حتى نوفمبر

قال وكيل تراوري المالي كامارا إن مامادو الآن حر وجاهز للتعاقد مع أي نادٍ خارج السودان، لكنه بالمقابل ليست لديه أي رغبة في التعاقد مع أي نادٍ سوداني سواء أكان المريخ أو الهلال، وأضاف: تراوري الآن في مالي وسيبقى هناك حتى حلول نوفمبر 2016 ووقتها سينتهي عقده مع المريخ والشيء المؤكد لي أن تراوري ليست لديه أية رغبة في العودة للمريخ مرة أخرى، مامادو لديه متأخرات ومستحقات مالية طرف نادي المريخ وأبلغني استعداده للتنازل عن جزء من مستحقاته إذا كان هذا سيسهم في اطلاق سراحه الآن، لأن المريخ لن يستفيد من تراوري في كل الأحوال بعد ان وصل اللاعب إلى قناعة تامة بأن مشواره مع الأحمر ينبغي أن ينتهي الآن، ونفى كامارا أن تكون أمامه أي عروض من أندية سودانية، مشيرا إلى أنه في الأصل كوكيل لتراوري لن يقبل فتح باب التفاوض مع الأندية السودانية لأنه يعلم جيداً أن لاعبه ليست لديه أي رغبة في اللعب بالسودان مرة اخرى، وأنا واثق من أن تراوري يمكن أن يفضل الجلوس في داره على التعاقد مع أي نادٍ سوداني, وقال كمارا إنه يشعر بالذنب في حق تراوري ولديه إحساس قوي بأنه ظلم تراوري عندما لم يحترم رغبته وضغط عليه حتى يعود من جديد ليظهر مع المريخ في مشواره الأخير, وأضاف: تراوري قدم الكثير للمريخ وهذه الحقيقية لا ينكرها أحد، ومع ذلك وجد شتائم لا مثيل لها وإساءات تجاوزت كل الخطوط الحمراء وما يصدر من شتائم وإساءات من الجماهير السودانية أمر غير متوقع على الإطلاق بالنسبة لنا، لأن مثل هذه الشتائم لم يحدث وأن سمعناها من السودانيين، وتابع: السودان دولة مسلمة، وفيه تقاليد محافظة وعادات راسخة، لذلك حتى اللحظة لا أدري ماذا حدث للجمهور السوداني حتى يهاجم تراوري بعبارات ساقطة ويوجه له إساءات بالغة واتهامات غريبة لم نعهدها من الشعب السوداني المسلم الطيب

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسخر من محاولات الهلال للخروج من مأزق شيبوب

سخر عصام مزمل الناطق الرسمي باسم مجلس المريخ من الشكوى التي تقدم بها الهلال ضد لاعب المريخ ألوك أكيج وقال إن الأزرق ليس بطرف في هذه القضية لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، ثم أن ألوك لم يؤكد اتحاد الكرة صحة تسجيله مع المريخ، بل جاء التأكيد من الفيفا، ولذلك كان الواجب يفرض على الهلال أن يدفع بشكواه للفيفا وان يعترض على تسجيل ألوك للمريخ، ووقتها لا أدري كيف سيشرح الأزرق موقفه للفيفا وبأي حق اقحم نفسه في قضية أبعد ما يكون عنها، وتابع: أنا واثق من أن الهلال يريد أن يضع هذه الشكوى في موازاة الشكوى التي تقدمنا بها ضد الأزرق لأنه تعاقد مع لاعبنا شرف شيبوب، وينبغي هنا أن نلاحظ ان المريخ دفع بشكواه لأن شيبوب لاعبه الذي غادره قبل أن تنتهي فترته في حين دفع الهلال بشكواه ضد ألوك ولا علاقة له بهذا اللاعب لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، وبالتالي لا أتوقع أن تحدث أي مساومة أو موازنة في قضيتين لا يوجد اي رابط بينهما، وأضاف: الشكوى التي تقدمنا بها ضد شيبوب قوية ونتوقع أن نجد الانصاف من الاتحاد العام لأنها شكوى مكتملة الأركان ومستندة على ادلة دامغة وبالتالي لن نرضى بأي قرار غير تسجيل اللاعب للهلال، ولسنا على استعداد لتقديم أي تنازلات لأننا ليس لدينا ما نخاف عليه بعد ان وفقنا أوضاع ألوك وحولناه إلى محترف أجنبي وأصبح مؤهلاً للمشاركة بقرار الفيفا وبتوجيهات اتحاد الكرة الذي رفض مشاركة ألوك إلا بعد تقديم الرقم الوطني أو تحويل هويته إلى أجنبي واخترنا الثانية التي لا تفتح أي باب للقيل والقال، وبالتالي ليس لدينا ما نخاف عليه في قضية ألوك، وإذا كان الهلال يعتقد بأن الشكوى التي تقدم بها ضد أكيج ستجعلنا نقبل بلجوء الاتحاد لموازنة والتأكيد على صحة انتقال شيبوب للهلال وقانونية تسجيل ألوك للمريخ، فإن الأزرق واهم لأن قضيتنا واضحة ومختلفة تماماً عن الهلال الذي لا قضية له.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدى
عمر الجندي
الاختشوا ماتوا


* من يطالع الصحف الزرقاء هذه الأيام يخال بأنهم يسكنون في المدينة الفاضله.

* تتمشدق سطورهم بأنهم دعاة الإصلاح.

* ودائما أضحك وأتذكر برز الثعلب يوما فى ثياب الواعظينا.

* يدعون مراعاتهم للقانون... برغم أنهم اكثر من خرق القانون.

* ويشهد التاريخ بأنهم اتوا بسوابقغير مسبوقه.

* مما دعا الاتحاد الدولى لاستحداث مادة جديدة فى القانون وهي معاقبة رئيس أي نادٍ يعتدي على حكم بالضرب... ويا لها من بونيه.

* لو كانت في حلبة ملاكمة لاستمر الحكم فى العد للحكم للحيمودي حتى الآن وهو منبطح على الأرض لا يقوى على الحراك.

* هذه هي المناظر.

* أما الفيلم الحقيقي للمشاكسات وضرب الحكام فهي لا تعد ولا تحصى.

* أول فريق سوداني يتم الاستعانة بالحكام الهجين في مبارياته هو الهلال.

* أول فريق يمنع جماهيره من دخول الملعب وهو يحمل المشروب البارد هو الهلال بسبب الخسارة بسباعيه أمام المورده وردم مشجعيه للملعب بقزاز البيبسى.

* الهلال أول فريق في التاريخ يعترف أفضل روسائه بأنه ارتكب أشهر جريمة تزوير في رياضه كرة القدم بتحويل رقم لاعب مطرود إلى لاعب مشارك وهي القضية المعروفة بالأرقام 2 _12.

* وبسبب تلك القضية تم شطب الحكم الموزمبيقي نهائي من كشوفات الحكام والسبب الهلال.

* وإن أنسى لا أنسى مباراة الهلال والرجاء البيضاوي (نتيجة مباراة الذهاب خماسية نظيفة بالمغرب) باستاد الهلال وهدف مبكر للرجاء، وعينك ما تشوف إلا النور.. أقصد ما تشوف إلا الحجارة مما اضطر لاعبو الرجاء بالاحتماء بالمراتب.. وتم اعتبار ذلك أكبر إهانة لضيوفنا من المغرب العربي.

صدى ثان

* وتتواصل الأحداث عاصفة.

* على كأس السودان ومباراة بين الهلال وبيت المال باستاد المريخ وانتهاء الزمن الرسمي بتفوق بيت المال بهدف.

* ولم تحتمل جماهير الهلال الخسارة وبدلاً من ان تصب جمام غضبها على لاعبيها تخطت السياج واندفعت نحو الحكم محمود محمد ادم (الشهير بحاج فله) واعتدت عليه فى مشهد وحشي.

* ولولا البنية الجسمانية القوية للحكم ودفاعه المستميت لتم الفتك به.

* والحكم محمود حى يرزق وهو شقيق المدرب الكبير صلاح مشكله.

* ويجول في خاطري دائما وأبدا منظر الحكم الطريفي يوسف بعد أن شج حجر كبير رأسه في مباراة الهلال والأهلي شندي بعد الخسارة بهدفين... وتم نقله إلى المستشفى مضرجاً بدمائه ولولا ستر المولى لكنا ندعو بالمغفرة للحكم الطريفي.

* أما أكثر المناظر التي تجعل المرء يموت من الضحك.. لاعبو الهلال يطاردون حكم مباراتهم أمام فيتا كلوب بالكنغو بعد الهدف الثانى ... الحكم جاري ولاعبو الهلال جارين وراءه.

* وما يزال فى الجراب الكثير.

* وصحى ..الاختشوا ماتوا.

*اخر الاصداء

* معلومات خطيرة وردت فى آخر أيام التسجيلات بالأكاديميه.

* اللاعب عمربخيت يرفض التوقيع إلا بعد استلام مبلغ التسجيل كاش داون.

* واصراره على موقفه وعدم التعامل بالشيكات.

* ويستجيب له مجلس التسيير ويوقع له عبد التام إقرارا بذلك.

* والله إن القلب ليعتصر ألما عند ما يتذكر رجالاً مثل محمد الياس محجوب عند ما يتعامل معهم اللاعب بأسلوب المقاولات يتم التخلى عنه فوراً.

* لجنة التسيير أفقدت المريخ هيبته منذ أيام مصعب عمر مروراً بعلي جعفر وأخيراً وليس آخراً عمر بخيت.

* سؤال لم أجد له أي إجابه.. طوال موسمين ماذا قدم عمر بخيت للمريخ حتى تتم مكافاته بإعادة تسجيله؟

* نخشى على المريخ من قادم الأيام .

* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من هنا وهناك
هيثم صديق
مرادي ومقصودي في لكمة الحيمودي

* في أكثر من ثمانين سنة.. أقصد صفحة خرج للقراء أخيراً كتاب (مرادي ومقصودي في لكمة الحيمودي) لمؤلفه الأمين البريري الشهير بأبي خطافية... وفيه يحكي قصة لكمه للحكم الحيمودي وطرحه أرضا في أول وآخر حادثة من نوعها حتي اسموها اليتيمة فلم ينجب الدهر مثلها.. والكتاب بمثابة دفاع المؤلف عن نفسه مؤكداً إنه لم يزوّر الأرقام من 2 إلى 12 كما فعل أسلافه حتى عدت تلك الحادثة بمثابة العار الأول في القارة إن لم يكن في العالم حينما زوروا بواسطة حكم أرقام لاعبين وتم كشف الواقعة وشطب الحكم نهائياً من سجلات الحكام... الكتاب بيّن أيضا واقعة استعمال المنشطات المثبتة علي لاعب.. هلالي أدت إلى إبعاده من البطولة العربية.. والبريري لا يزال يذكر في كتابه السفر كل مخاذي الصفر ذاكراً معركة ذات المراتب حينما احتمى لاعبو الرجاء المغربي وتحت المغربي هذه ألف خط من حجارة الجمهور. ولم ينس البريري في الفصل الخامس المازيمبي أن يذكر إن أول وآخر إسعاف يحمل حكما مساعداً كان من جراء اعتداء الجمهور الأزرق على مساعد الحكم الطريفي... غشي البريري أيضا في كتابه سوء سلوك كابتن الهلال هيثم مصطفي في استلام الميدالية الفضية بشكل غير لائق ولم ينس أن يتحدث عن عدم الصعود لاستلام الميداليات الفضية كذا مرة في سوء سلوك مشين... الكتاب حدد شكل لا يرقي إليه الشك أن الهلال هو الفريق الأول في سوء الأخلاق... وهو حامل بطولات العار الدولية مع احتفاظه الأبدي بصفره الكبير... الكتاب جدير بالقراءة

.......

* لا للتمادي في جلد الذات... أمام المريخ استحقاقات محلية واجبة النفاذ.. مهما كان سيكون المريخ مطالب بالفوز وأمس القريب شاهدنا برشلونة وكيف تناسى جراحه الدولية وفاز بالدوري.. لا نشجع المريخ بالقطعة.. ولا الإجارة.. هو حب ممتد بلا منطق عقلي.. لذلك ينبغي أن نتكاتف لأجل أن نعيد قطار الوطن الوحيد للسكة.. بدونه لن يصل الوطن إلى المنصات.. سيبقى في المقصات والمغص.

......

* التسجيلات التي اتمها المريخ مبشرة ولكنا نريد جهاز فني يعطيهم الفرصة.. كفى اعتماداً على أسماء لا تملك ما تقدمه... اختبرت ألف مرة... اعطوا القادمين الجدد فرصة من أول مرة..

.........

* لعل سيكافا ستكون مناسبة لأجل تمتين تيم المريخ الجديد.. خصوصاً إن الوصيف يريد أن ينظمها... هو بالذمة خبر سيكافا الضعيفة شنو.

........

* استهجان الكل لأفعال الكابتن حاتم محمد أحمد بين كم هذا الجمهور صفوة.... كما أني لم أغضب للصراحة لالتحام اللاعبين مع الجمهور والأمن بعد المباراة.. بل أعد هذا الأمر من قبيل الشجاعة... اسمعوهم ما لا يليق بعد المباراة.. وكان لاعبونا سودانيون كما يجب.. لم يرضوا الحقارة ولم يستشوا أنفسهم فدافعوا عنها كما ينبغي.. جاءتهم قارورات الماء من أعلى فردوها

......

* استغربت جداً والله أن يشارك النصري في أغاني وأغاني.. يعطونه فرصة مع ناس شموس وشموع... الملك للأسف لا يعرف قدر نفسه...

........

* ما هو برنامج التحالف الذي تحدث عنه السيد محمد الياس... هو تصريحات تشكيك في جمال الوالي... لو هاجر جمال الوالي سيتلاشى.

* التحالف... بيرطانيا ألغت العام الماضي فقط وظيفة حارس الساحل.. كان حارس الساحل يراقب الساحل منذ مئات السنين.. تنبهوا أخيرا إلى أنه لاحاجة لهم به.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المهندس عبد القادر همد لـ(الصدى):
ترشحت لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم مع كتلة التغيير عبر برنامج طموح
سأحوّل الملعب العتيق إلى تحفة معمارية بمواصفات عالمية وسأعمل على استبدال النجيل إذا لم يطابق المواصفات
خروج المريخ من المغرب لم يفاجئني.. وعدم مهاجمة الحكام في الاجتماع الفني يدفعهم إلى الظلم


وليد الطاهر

قال المهندس عبد القادر همد مساعد رئيس نادي المريخ السابق الذي دفع بترشيحه لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم إنه ترشح مع كتلة التغيير التي تستند على برنامج طموح من شأنه أن يعيد الاتحاد الرائد لسيرته الأولى وان يحدث طفرة هائلة في استاد الخرطوم الذي تراجع كثيراً واصبح طارداً للأندية والمنتخبات، كما علق همد على خروج المريخ من الكونفدرالية ووصف ما حديث بالمتوقع كما تحدث عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية:

في البدء قال همد إنه دفع بترشيحه لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم مع كتلة التغيير التي اختارت ان تخوض السباق الانتخابي وفق برنامج طموح، وتعهد بأن تعمل مجموعته بجدية من اجل تنفيذ هذا البرنامج الذي لا يعتبر برنامجاً هلامياً بغرض تحقيق مكاسب انتخابية والسلام، مؤكداً انه برنامجاً طموحاً وعملياً ومن السهل تنزيله إلى أرض الواقع، حيث يعمل البرنامج على رفع قدرات التحكيم والتدريب وتطوير مستوى أندية الخرطوم التي تسيطر على بطولة الدوري الممتاز بنسبة 80% مع تقديم الدعم المطلوب لها حتى تحافظ على هذا التمثيل المعتبر، وتعهد همد بأن يكون كل العمل الإداري في اتحاد الخرطوم عن طريق الحوسبة التي ستكون موجودة في التسجيلات والمخاطبات وكروت اللاعبين حتى يحدث هذا النظام نقلة كبرى في العمل الإداري باتحاد الخرطوم.

ثورة في البنيات التحتية

قال همد ان السبب الرئيسي الذي دفعه لخوض السباق الانتخابي باتحاد الخرطوم هو رغبته في تفجير ثورة البنيات التحتية في هذا الاتحاد، وأضاف: لدينا خطة طموحة للنهوض بالبنيات التحتية، وستكون هناك استثمارات فاعلة تعود بالخير والنفع على كل اندية الخرطوم وسيكون هناك قطاع خاص بأندية الدرجة الأولى وممثليها، وكذا الحال بالنسبة للدرجتين الثانية والثالثة، وكذلك ستكون هنالك لجنة ادارية قوية وفاعلة تستطيع تسيير النشاط بصورة سلسة ووفق برنامج واضح وطموح، ووصف همد اتحاد الخرطوم بالرائد والمهم جداً في خارطة الكرة السودانية، حيث ان 80% من أندية الممتاز تتبع لاتحاد الخرطوم لذلك يجب تنظيم عمل الاتحاد لتوفير عائد مادي اكبر لهذه الاندية حتى تقابل منصرفات المشاركة العالية في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

ملعب بمواصفات عالمية

تعهد همد بتحويل استاد الخرطوم إلى تحفة معمارية تسر الناظرين مؤكداً ان النجيل الصناعي الذي سيتم تركيبه في الاستاد في غضون أيام إذا لم يكن مطابقاً للمواصفات العالمية ومختلفاً تماماً عن النجيل السابق لن يسمح بفرشه وسيقوم باستبداله، لأن النجيل الصناعي المطابق لمواصفات الفيفا لا يمثل مصدر معاناة كبيرة للأندية والمنتخبات التي تلعب عليه، ولا يختلف كثيراً عن العشب الطبيعي، ورأى همد انه لا يوجد ما يمنع أندية الخرطوم من امتلاك ملاعب خاصة بها وبمواصفات مقبولة لأن كل الأندية تعاني بشدة في الحصول على ملاعب للتدريبات.

برنامجنا بالكامل مخصص للتغيير

قال همد ان برنامج كتلة التغير مخصص بكامله للتغيير في كل شيء، وتعهد بالدخول في شراكات ذكية مع الصحافيين حتى يكونوا شركاء في الطفرة الكروية والمعمارية باستاد الخرطوم، مؤكداً ان اتحاد الخرطوم سيكون لديه مركز اعلامي يملك الصحافة المعلومة الصحيحة مع توفير موارد ثابتة للاندية والاتحاد.

خروج محزن

علّق همد على خروج المريخ من الكونفدرالية ووصفه بالمحزن، لكنه عاد واشار إلى ان هذا الخروج كان متوقعاً لأن الفوز الذي حققه الأحمر في جولة الذهاب لم يكن مقنعاً ولا كافياً للتأهل على حساب المراكشي، لأن كل العقبات والمصاعب التي واجهت الأحمر في جولة الإياب كانت متوقعة سيما وأن التحكيم الأفريقي درج على الانحياز لأصحاب الأرض، واشار همد إلى أنه وفي كل المرات التي تولى فيها رئاسة البعثات الحمراء كان يعمل على الاحتجاج الصارخ على أي حكم يعينه الكاف لادارة مباراة للمريخ وكان يتحدث مع المراقب عن ان هذا الحكم لديه تواصل مع اصحاب الأرض وسيؤثر على النتيجة وكان دائماً ما يؤثر الحديث اللاذع عن الحكام في الاجتماع التقليدي على مردودهم في ادارة المباريات ويقلل كثيراً من الظلم الذي درج عليه التحكيم الأفريقي لمناصرة أصحاب الأرض، مشيرا إلى أن اشادة بحكم المباراة في الاجتماع الفني ترسل اشارات خاطئة للحكم الذي لا يكون تحت ضغط ومراقبة من مراقب المباراة، وبالتالي يستطيع أن يفعل ما يحلو له وأن يقدم كل المساعدات الممكنة لأصحاب الأرض.

لم أتوقع هذا السيناريو السيئ

قال همد انه لم يستبعد تعرض المريخ للظلم امام الكوكب المراكشي، لكنه لم يتوقع هذا السيناريو السيء بأن تصل الجرأة بحكم المباراة مرحلة منح اصحاب الأرض ركلتي جزاء حتى يتأهل الفريق المغربي بدعم كامل من حكم المباراة، واضاف: يبدو أن الحكم كان يتخوف من احتمال عدم تأهل الكوكب عبر ركلات الترجيح لذلك اختار أن يحسمها عن طريق ركلات الجزاء، مؤكداً ان جمال سالم لو نجح في التصدي لأي ركلة كان الحكم الجابوني المرتشي سيكون جاهزاً لاعاداتها.

المريخ لدية مجموعة طيبة من اللاعبين

قال همد انه يعلم جيداً أن الخروج الأفريقي حزين ومؤلم لأبعد الحدود لجماهير المريخ التي ارتفع سقف طموحاتها بعد وصول فريقها العام الماضي إلى نصف نهائي دوري الأبطال، لكنه تمنى الابتعاد عن ردة الفعل الغاضبة التي دائماً ما تكون عاقبتها كارثية، وأضاف: المريخ ليس الأول الذي يودع دوري الأبطال ويتحول إلى الكونفدرالية، ويكفي الأحمر انه وبرغم ظروفه المعروفة للجميع كان آخر الأندية السودانية التي تخرج من البطولات الأفريقية بعد ان غادر الجميع من الدور الأول والأدوار التمهيدية، ودافع همد عن لاعبي المريخ وقال إن المجموعة الموجودة في الأحمر الآن تعتبر الافضل والأميز في الساحة لذلك ينبغي أن نحافظ على هذه المجموعة لأنها تلعب الآن في ظل ظروف صعبة للغاية، وأشار همد إلى أن وفاة والد المدرب قبل المباراة كانت محبطة له ومؤثرة على تفكيره في ادارة المقابلة، مؤكداً أن الخروج من الكونفدرالية ليس نهاية المطاف، فقد خرج الهلال من الدور الأول وفي مواجهة فريق ليبي لا توجد منافسة منتظمة في بلاده، متمنياً أن يلتف الجميع خلف المريخ وأن يقدموا الدعم المطلوب لناديهم في هذه المرحلة المهمة حتى يتجاوز المريخ هذه الفترة العصيبة وينطلق إلى الامام لتحقيق احلام وتطلعات جماهيره.

على التسيير الرحيل

طلب همد من لجنة التسيير المريخية الا تبقى بعد الآن ولو ليوم واحد في إدارة النادي، وقال إنه مندهش لتمسك هؤلاء للعمل الإداري بالنادي دون أن يقدموا له شيئاً، واشار همد إلى أن ادب الاستقالة هو الرحيل عند الشعور بالاخفاق، وأضاف: ونسي رجل مهذب واتوقع أن يستقيل وان يدفع مجموعته إلى الرحيل، لأن لجنة التسيير لم توفر اي شيء لكرة القدم، واستمراريتهم حتى هذه اللحظة معجزة جديدة، ولكني واثق تماماً أن اللجنة ليس لديها ما تقدمه، ولذلك لابد من رحيل لجنة التسيير فوراً حتى يتم تكوين لجنة جديدة لتنقذ المريخ وتضعه على الطريق الصحيح وتسهم في الترتيب لعقد جمعية عمومية نظيفة ومبرأة من كل عيب لتنتخب مجلس ادارة جديد.

\\\\\\\\\\



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوض يعلن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الخرطوم الأربعاء

قال  الاستاذ سيف الدين بشير نائب المفوض الولائي ان اجراءات الجمعية العمومية  لاتحاد الخرطوم تتواصل بصورة طبيعية بعد ان دفع المرشحون بترشيحاتهم دون أن  يقدم أي مرشح على سحب ترشيحه ودون أن يكون هناك أي طعن ضد اي مرشح، لافتا  إلى أن الكشف النهائي للمرشحين سيتم الاعلان عنه الاحد حتى تنعقد الجمعية  العمومية الأربعاء المقبل لتنتخب مجلس ادارة جديد.

\\\\\\\\\\\\

هشام السليني: همد الرجل الأنسب لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم

عبّر  الكابتن هشام السليني مدرب حراس منتخبنا الوطني السابق عن بالغ ارتياحه  لترشح رجل بقدرات ومؤهلات وعلاقات المهندس عبد القادر همد لرئاسة اتحاد  الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم، واعتبره الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب،  وتمنى أن يحصل على ثقة اندية الخرطوم لأن همد لديه افكار مدهشة يمكن أن  تحدث نقلة كبرى تعود بالخير والنفع على أندية الخرطوم، متوقعاً أن يحقق همد  فوزاً كبيراً في انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم لأن لديه برنامج طموح من شأنه أن  يحدث نقلة كبرى في العمل الإداري بالاتحاد العتيق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بدون عنوان
أبوبكر الأمين
لا استثمار بلا شفافية

* تابعنا أمس او بالأحرى خلال الأيام الثلاثة الماضية مفاوضات وفد التسيير المريخية ممثلا في المهندسين الصادق حاج علي وحسن الوسيلة مع الشركة العربية الصينية التي تتخذ من قطر مقرا لأعمالها في الشرق الأوسط وقيل والعهدة على الراوي أن سودانيا درس في الصين قبل أربعين عاما هو أحد شركائها الرئيسيين وطبعا لم يفصح عن اسمه...
* رابطة المريخ بقطر كان لها دور كبير في اقناع هذه الشركة العربية الصينية للجلوس مع وفد التسيير والوصول لتفاهمات مكتوبة تم التوقيع عليها أمس لتبدأ في الخرطوم جولة أخرى من المفاوضات النهائية ذلك أن الشركة لابد أن تدرس على أرض الواقع أرض المشاريع وحالة السوق والموقف الاقتصادي والإجراءات الحكومية والقانونية والضمانات والتسهيلات الاستثمارية وما إلى ذلك من إجراءات روتينية مهمة لإكمال الإتفاق في صورته النهائية...
* اتفاق التفاهم كما نشر يشمل استثمار أرضي فضاء الاستاد وأرض الحتانة بإقامة مجمعات تجارية وفندق وصالة أفراح وصالة اجتماعات وحديقة أطفال ويشمل صيانة استاد المريخ كما ذكر بربع مليون دولار أمريكي...
* بالطبع لابد أن تناقش اللجنة اتفاق التفاهم واتخاذ قرار نهائي بشان الموافقة على المضي قدما في الاتفاقية او تعديلها أو رفضها إذا رأت أن فيها عيوبا تحول دون جني المريخ للفائدة القصوى من المشاريع...
* أي مشروع اقتصادي لابد له من توفير الشفافية للكل وخاصة إذا كان المشروع بخص نادي جماهيري له أعضاء رسميون مسجلين ويدفعون اشتراكاتهم ومن حقهم معرفة كافة التفاصيل عن المشروع مهما كانت صغيرة...
* ومن التفاصيل التي يجب أن توفرها الشفافية معرفة طبيعة الشراكة بين المريخ والشركة الصينية والطرف الثالث رابطة قطر إن كانت ستسهم في المشروع وثانيا كيفية توفير التمويل وهل سيدخل المريخ بنسبة محددة وكذلك بقية الأطراف أم أن الشركة العربية الصينية ستموله بالكامل؟...
* وفي حالة تمويلها له بالكامل هل ستنفذه ثم تقوم بإدارته بنظام البوت لمدة 15 سنة كما عرفنا من مذكرة التفاهم لتستعيد رأسمالها وأرباحها ؟ وهل سيجني المريخ خلال ال 15 عاما هذه أي دخل وهل سيكون شهريا ام سنويا؟ حتى لانلدغ مرة أخرى من 2870 آخر...
* في جميع الحالات المريخ لا يملك رأسمال ليدخل به شريكا ولم نفهم حتى الآن موقف رابطة قطر هل ستمول المريخ ليدخل شريكا بجزء من رأس المال أم ستدخل هي نيابة عنه لكي تضمن المريخ عند الشركة؟ وفي هذه الحالة لابد من اتفاقات قانونية مكتوبة ومعتمدة حتى نضمن عدم المساس بأصول النادي في حال فشل المشروع لا قدر الله...
* ومما سردنا أعلاه نجد أن الشفافية مطلوبة ولابد لأعضاء النادي أن يعرفوا جميع التفاصيل وهذا حق أصيل كفله لهم النظام الأساسي والأهم الذي يجب أن يعرفوه هو الضمانات القوية للحفاظ على أصول النادي في حال فشل المشروع...
* والاكثر أهمية من ذلك أن تعرف هل سيسهم المشروع في رفد النادي شهريا بمبالغ أم ننتظر حتى تسترد الشركة رأسمالها وأرباحها بعد 15 عاما ثم تعود ملكية المشروع بعد ذلك للمشروع بعد عمر طويل..
* ونتمنى ان ينجح المشروع كونه بداية صحيحة لتفعيل الاستثمار متوسط وطويل الأمد كي يرفد خرينة النادي بمبالغ راتبة شهريا...
* ولكن تبقى المعضلة الأساسية وهي أن المريخ بحاجة ماسة الآن لمبلغ مليار ونصف المليار شهريا من أجل الصرف على الالتزامات الشهرية بعد ان وقف الأقطاب يتفرجون من بعيد وكنا نأمل أن تشمل الاتفاقية تمويلا نقديا شهريا خصما على حساب أرباح المريخ من المشروع...
* وفي اعتقادي الشخصي كان الأفضل اشراك جماهير المريخ بان يكون المشروع على هيئة صندوق استثماري عن طريق أحد البنوك تكتتب فيه جماهير المريخ وتتملك فيه صكوكا إلى جانب الشركة الصينية العربية فهذه أنسب طريقة لتوفير رأس المال وتقليل المخاطر على الجميع وضمان تنفيذ المشروع عن طريق البنك في زمن وجيز وهي أفضل بكثير من نظام البوت الذي يجعلك عبدا للممول ويسل روحك حتى تسترد مشروعك بالكامل...
* مازال الغموض يكتنف موعد قيام الجمعية العمومية ومازال التسيير لم تسلم الكشوفات للمفوضية وعلمنا بدون ان يطلع علينا بيان رسمي انهم أي التسيير بصدد مخاطبة الوزير اليوم بان يكون يوم 5 يونيو هو آخر يوم لهم في ادارة نادي المريخ وهو ضمنيا يعني استقالتهم من اللجنة...
* وفي كل الأحوال كما ذكرنا أمس هناك استحالة لقيام الجمعية العمومية إذا قبل الوزير خطاب التسيير وعليه ليس هناك مفر أمام الوزير سوى تشكيل لجنة تسيير جديدة وبموجهات جديدة ويبقى السؤال هل سيتبع الوزير نفس العشوائية التي شكل بها اللجنة الحالية بالاشتراك مع لجنة الشباب والرياضة بالمؤتمر الوطني أم سيشرك أهل المريخ وكبارهم في تشكيلها هذه المرة؟
* مطلوب من التسيير قبل مغادرتها مشكورة وبشكل سريع تعيين مساعد مدرب لان الغموض بات يكتنف موقف إيمل وذلك نسبة لقرب موعد مباريات الفريق المؤجلة واولها هلال كادوقلي يوم 10 يونيو...
* أخيرا قررت التسيير الجلوس مع ألوك واعلامه بأنه قد تم تغيير هويته إلى لاعب محترف والتفاوض معه بشأن بقية مستحقاته البالغة مئتا ألف جنيه اضافة إلى سيارة، والله خطوة عزيزة يا عبد التام فاللاعب عاش كابوسا وكان الأحرى أن تكون اللجنة على اتصال دائم به كنوع من برستيج رفع المعنويات ولو كان هناك مدير كرة لما عانى اللعب كل هذه المعاناة...
* حتى هذه اللحظة لم يجد اللاعبين المصابين أي اهتمام بعلاجهم سواء داخليا أم خارجيا وعلمنا أن راجي سافر على حسابه للامارات وان بكري في الطريق للحاق به وبمناسبة بكري هل سيسافر للامارات كل ستة شهور للعلاج من نفس الإصابة؟ وربنا يكون في عون المساكين الباقين وعلى رأسهم عطرون المصاب منذ معسكر الدوحة وبخيت وعنكبة وعبده جابر...

*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

صيحة
موسى مصطفى 
المريخ افتقد صلاح سعيد

لاول مرة يشعر ابناء المريخ ان النادي افتقد ابنه الراحل و الاعلامي المصادم و القلم الحر النزيه السيف البتار صلاح سعيد .
اليوم فقط افتقد المريخ حقا صلاح سعيد الذي كان يمثل ركيزة اساسية ورمانة و قيمة اعلامية كبيرة وسيفا في وجه خصوم المريخ .
حواء المريخ لن تنجب قلما مثل صلاح سعيد مهما طال الزمان .
الكل يغني على ليلاه وكما يقول اخوتنا في شمال الوادي و المريخ ريح في الرجلين.
يتصارع  حملة الاقلام على هدف محدد و للاسف الشديد ليس المريخ على الاطلاق و رفعته  ولو كان كذلك لوضعوا الحتهم حينما كان المريخ مواجه بام المعارك امام وفاق  سطيف
يتغنون بوصول المريخ لنصف النهائي و يتباهون بذلك و لا يريدون ان يصل ونسي و لا غيره الى ابعد من ذلك .
اجزم  ان معظمهم كان يرجف و طوال 90 دقيقة في الجزائر من تأهل المريخ الى  المجموعات لان قناعتهم و حسب ما يكتبون (حظ الكيشة ورق) و الكيشة هناك  يقصدون لجنة التسيير فهي لا تملك المال ولكنها تملك درهم الحظ وكانت على  مقربة من تحقيق هدف الوصول.
لجنة التسيير حققت رقما لم يحققه اي مجلس اواداري حافظت على سجل المريخ خاليا من الهزائم في الابطال وخرج المريخ مرفوع الرأس .
حزنا  اليوم فقط و افتقدنا صلاح سعيد الذي كان يضرب اعداء المريخ بقلمه الطاهر  الحر النزهة بينما الآن يضرب المريخ بآلة اعلامه الذ تخصص في نشر غسيله على  صفحات الصحف.
13 عاما لم نطالع اي خبر مشكلة او فتنة بقلم كاتب مريخي و  لكن لا ادري كيف تبدل الحال واصبح المريخ ياتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد  الافراد
13 عاما و المريخ يتعرض للهجوم والاعلام المريخي صامت و لم يدخل  في معركة ضد من ينشرون اخبار مفبركة ومسيئة ضد المريخ و لكن مجرد ان انتقد  احدهم الافراد يأتيك وابل من النيران و قد يصل الامر في الطعن في نزاهتك  او امانتك و قد يطعن كذلك في انتماءك للمريخ لمجرد ان هاجمت فردا!!
متفرقات
وقعت  رابطة المريخ و لجنة التسيير بالامس عقدا مع الشركة الصينية لانشاء مجمع  تجاري ضخم يعود عائده للمريخ مع الشركة بالمناصفة لعشر سنوات على ان يحصل  المريخ بعدها على احقيته في الاصول.
ما حققته لجنة التسيير و رابطة قطر يستحق الاشادةو التقدير.
هناك فرق كبير بين رابطة ورابطة
رابطة قطر تدفع للمريخ و تمول معسكراته و تسهم في تطويره بينما احد الروابط ترفع الاعلام و تتسبب في توتر اللاعبين
نعلم من يمول تلك الروابطو ما الاهداف التي رسمت لضرب استقرار المريخ
على مجلس المريخ ان يتعامل بحزم و يسحب عضوية اي شخص يضر بمصالح النادي و استقراره و ان لا يجامل على الاطلاق في مصلحة المريخ
من يضر بمصالح المريخ يجب ان يعاقب فالرياضة اصبحت مكلفة فلا يعقل بعمل اجرامي يتضرر المريخ
هناك من يمول تلك الاعمال الخطيرة التي تستهدف المريخ و على المريخ رصد كافة الاعمال حتى يضع منفذيها تحت طائلة القانون
وعلى  الاعلام ان يضطلع بدوره ولا يملي على المجلس ما يريده فالاعلام لا يدفع  مرتبات اللاعبين و لا ديون المريخ التي ورثها من المجالس السابقة حتى يشن  حروب معلومة الغرض ويتبني سياسات هدفها تعطيل مسيرة المريخ.
ان كان ادعيا مصلحة المريخ حينما كان شيبوب هاويا ؟
اخيرا
اللهم ارحم صلاح سعيد و اجعل الجنة مثواه 




الله يشفيك مما أنت فيه . . . آمين .
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

المفوض يعلن انعقاد الجمعية العمومية لاتحاد الخرطوم الأربعاء

قال  الاستاذ سيف الدين بشير نائب المفوض الولائي ان اجراءات الجمعية العمومية  لاتحاد الخرطوم تتواصل بصورة طبيعية بعد ان دفع المرشحون بترشيحاتهم دون أن  يقدم أي مرشح على سحب ترشيحه ودون أن يكون هناك أي طعن ضد اي مرشح، لافتا  إلى أن الكشف النهائي للمرشحين سيتم الاعلان عنه الاحد حتى تنعقد الجمعية  العمومية الأربعاء المقبل لتنتخب مجلس ادارة جديد.

\\\\\\\\\\\\

هشام السليني: همد الرجل الأنسب لرئاسة اتحاد الخرطوم

عبّر  الكابتن هشام السليني مدرب حراس منتخبنا الوطني السابق عن بالغ ارتياحه  لترشح رجل بقدرات ومؤهلات وعلاقات المهندس عبد القادر همد لرئاسة اتحاد  الخرطوم المحلي لكرة القدم، واعتبره الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب،  وتمنى أن يحصل على ثقة اندية الخرطوم لأن همد لديه افكار مدهشة يمكن أن  تحدث نقلة كبرى تعود بالخير والنفع على أندية الخرطوم، متوقعاً أن يحقق همد  فوزاً كبيراً في انتخابات اتحاد الخرطوم لأن لديه برنامج طموح من شأنه أن  يحدث نقلة كبرى في العمل الإداري بالاتحاد العتيق.





التوفيق للباشمهندس عبد القادر همد إن شاء الله
*

----------


## hamboo

*انت المحس السابق دعمته ماكنت شغال هكس ولا حسي  الامور اتغيرت ياخ اخجل وشوف طفل اقنعو بكلامك
                        	*

----------


## Abu - Khalid

*كل الأمنيات للباشمهندس همت بالفوز في إنتخابات إتحاد الخرطوم وإنفاذ ما طرحه في برنامجه الإنتخابي وبالتوفيق .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
خطوة في الاتجاه الصحيح!!

* يظن أن الإخوة في لجنة التسيير.. وإن بعض الظن إثم كبير أننا نستهدفها.. وقد عشعش هذا الظن في رؤوسهم حتى تحجر.. وأصبح من الصعب زحزحته.. حتى ولو اندحنا غزلاً في أعمالها.. والتأكيد على أنها بلا أخطاء.. رغم أنها تعترف بأخطائها بشكل يومي.. وليس عيباً أن تخطئ.. ولكن العيب الأكبر في عدم الاعتراف بها.. أو التمادي فيها.. وليس عيباً أن تفشل.. ولكن العيب الأعظم في عدم الاستفادة من معطيات هذا الفشل في تغيير طريقه العمل والتعامل..!!

* كانت "الزاوية" أول من أماط اللثام عن قرب توقيع لجنة التسيير لعقد بناء المجمع التجاري مع إحدى الشركات القطرية الكبيرة المتخصصة في مجال الإنشاءات.. عبر حوار أجراه الزميل سامر العمرابي "صاحب السلوك غير المهني".. في طيات السحاب مع المهندس الصادق حاج علي رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى مراكش.. حيث منح المهندس الراقي جداً "الزاوية" الخبر الذي لم تتوان الصحيفة في نشره.. والتبشير بالخطوات التي اتخذتها "التسيير" من أجل ختام فترتها بإنجاز يُحسب لها..!!

* لو كانت "الزواية" والزميل سامر العمرابي أصحاب أجندة.. أو أنهم يعملون ضد لجنة التسيير.. لما بقي سامر في الدوحة في طريق العودة من مراكش.. ولعاد للخرطوم دون الاهتمام بتوثيق الحدث التاريخي الذي نتعبره جميعاً إنجازاً يجب الوقوف عنده طويلاً.. لأنه أنهى عقوداً من الفشل في التعامل مع ملف المجمع التجاري.. والذي كثر الحديث عنه.. وعنمن قاموا بتعطيل إنشائه منذ عشرات السنوات.. وعن الإهمال المتعمد لكل المجالس التي تولت المريخ قبل "التسيير" لهذا الملف الاستثماري الكبير..!!

* الخطوة التي قامت بها "التسيير" بمساعدة قيمة من رابطة المريخ بقطر.. هذه الرابطة التي تؤكد يومياً أنها نسيج خاص في مجتمع المريخ.. خطوة في الاتجاه الصحيح.. وتؤكد بعد النظرة الإدارية للجنة بتفكيرها في مستقبل المريخ.. والأخذ بيده من أجل أن يكون ناديا صاحب استثمارات حقيقية.. تقيه شر الاعتماد على الأشخاص.. أو أن يكون عالة يتكفف أبناءه أعطوه أو منعوه.. لتضرب "التسيير" الصخر حتى يخرج للمريخ استثمار طال انتظاره عشرات السنوات.. ونادى به الكثيرون من أجل انعتاق هذا الكيان الكبير من الأزمات الكثيرة التي ظلت تحاصره.. ويكفي ما حدث للتسيير ذات نفسها في إدارة النادي.. وشح المال..!!

* لقد حرّكت لجنة التسيير وقطاعا المنشآت والاستثمار اللذان يتولى رئاستهما المهندسان الصادق حاج علي وحسن الوسيلة.. الساكن تماماً.. ورمت حجراً كبيراً في بركة الكسل الذي لازم قيام مشروع المجمع التجاري الذي يوفر للمريخ المليارات استناداً إلى الموقع الجغرافي الاستثماري الذي يتوفر للمريخ في أكبر شوارع أم درمان.. والذي لا يتوفر لأي نادٍ آخر في العاصمة المثلثة.. إذ كان من العيب أن يظل هذا الموقع الجغرافي المميز دون استثمار حقيقي يخدم المريخ ويخدم عاصمته أم درمان..!!

* كان ديدننا.. إن أخطأت "التسيير" أن نقول لهم لقد أخطأتم وفشلتم في هذا وذاك.. وإن نجحت في أمر.. أن نقول لهم لقد أحسنتم.. دون أي أجندة أو أفكار تآمرية كما يعتقد عدد كبير من أعضائها.. وها نحن نقف إلى جانب الإنجاز التاريخي الذي قامت به اللجنة بمساعدة كبيرة من رابطة الدوحة.. تلك الرابطة الفتية التي تقدم يومياً أنموذجاً في حب الكيان وكيفية خدمته.. لأنه يمثل فتحاً عظيماً.. وإنجازاً غير مسبوق في تاريخ المريخ..!!

* أتمنى صادقاً أن تقوم اللجنة بالكشف الكامل عن حقيقة ما أقدمت عليه من توقيعات مع الشركة الصينية في قطر.. قيمة العقد والفترة الزمنية لتسليم المشروع.. وطريقة الدفع.. حتى يعرف الجميع حجم ما قامت به.. وحتى يطمئن المريخاب على وصول هذا المشروع لمرحلة التنفيذ الفعلي.. والانتقال المباشر من بروتوكولات التوقيع وتبادل الوثائق.. حتى لا يصبح التوقيع حبراً على ورق.. وحتى لا يُصاب بالعطب الكامل بعد رحيل لجنة التسيير في الرابع من يونيو المقبل حسب قرارها الأخير.. لأن المشروع تحول إلى كيان وليس مشروع لجنة تسيير.!!

* من سوء حظ اللجنة أنها أنجزت التوقيع على هذا الملف في خواتيم فترتها.. وستترك للمجلس القادم منتخبا أو معينا.. فرصة تنفيذ وإكمال المشروع.. رغم تخوفي الكامل من ذلك.. استناداً إلى التجارب الكثيرة التي حدثت.. والسعي المحموم لبعض من يأتون إلى المجالس في تكسير مثل هذه المشروعات.. لذا فإن الواجب يفرض علينا جميعاً المناداة باستمرار المهندسين الصادق حاج علي وحسن الوسيلة في الإشراف الفعلي على تنفيذ هذا الأمر.. وترفيع قطاعي المنشآت والاستثمار ليصبحا قطاعاً واحداً تحت إشرافهما مع إضافة عناصر أخرى لإعانتهما في تنفيذ العمل..!!

* مشروع المجمع التجاري ليس مشروع لجنة التسيير.. فهو مشروع المريخ الكبير.. وقد جاءت هذه الخطوة في توقيتها الصحيح.. بعد أن تعالت الأصوات في الفترة الماضية بضرورة أن يكون للمريخ استثمار حقيقي يقيه شرور الاعتماد على جيوب الأفراد.. والواجب يفرض على كل المريخاب مساندة هذه الخطوة الجبارة والتاريخية.. ومساعدة اللجنة في تنفيذ المشروع على أرض الواقع.. دون التأثر بذهابها المتوقع في الأسبوع الأول من شهر يونيو المقبل..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* مثل هذه المشاريع هي التي تخلد اسم أي مجلس أو لجنة تسيير تدير المريخ.. لأنها مشاريع دائمة.. والمجمع التجاري تأخر كثيراً جداً.. رغم قناعة كل المجالس السابقة بجدواه الاستثمارية.. ولكن هناك من كان يعوّق قيامه..!!

* العقلية الاستثمارية التي يتمتع بها المهندس الصادق حاج علي والتي ظهرت في تسويق مباريات المريخ الأفريقية.. وتسويق شعاره.. وأخيراً مفاوضاته حول إنشاء المجمع التجاري للمريخ.. ما يؤكد أن المريخ فعلاً كسب إداريا مميزا وشاطرا في مجال الاستثمار.. لذا لابد أن يكون ضمن كوكبة المجلس القادم حتى يكمل ما بدأه..!!

* ما تقوم به رابطة المريخ بالدوحة تجاه الكيان.. لا توصفه الكلمات أبداً.. فقد آلت على نفسها دعم المريخ بما هو أكبر من إمكانياتها.. وقد نجحت في ذلك..!!

* لم يكن غريباً أصلاً ما قامت به الرابطة من مجهودات في صفقة المجمع التجاري مع الشركة الصينية.. لأنها تعمل في صمت ودون ضوضاء.. ولا تتحرك تجاه أمر إلا وكان النجاح حليفها..!!

* رابطة لا تتحدث نهائياً عما تقوم به في الخفاء.. وتترك ما تقوم به يتحدث عنها في الوقت المناسب.. لذا فإن الواجب يفرض على لجنة التسيير منحها أرفع وسام في تاريخ المريخ..!!

* يحضر عدد كبير من أعضاء الرابطة إلى الخرطوم لقضاء إجازاتهم.. ولا يهتم بهم أحد على الإطلاق.. سواء أكان ذلك في المجلس السابق أو لجنة التسيير الحالية.. ويكفي حضور رئيس وأمين عام الرابطة قبل فترة.. دون أن يكون للجنة أي تواصل معهما.. ولولا مبادرة بعض المريخاب الأوفياء بتكريم الدكتور فيصل همت رئيس الرابطة وحسن المجمر الأمين العام.. ودعوة العميد عامر والمهندس حسن الوسيلة.. لما سمع بهما أحد من لجنة التسيير..!!

* عندما يذهب المريخ أو أي مريخي إلى الدوحة.. تحمله الرابطة ومريخاب الدوحة علي كفوف الراحة.. وعندما يأتون للخرطوم لا يهتم بهم أحد إطلاقاً..!!

* رابطة قطر.. تستحق إدارة المريخ ولو من على البعد..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حاتم محمد احمد ضيفا علي برنامج هتاف المساطب للحديث عن احداث مراكش



يستضيف برنامج هتاف المساطب بقناة ام درمان الفضائية عند الثامنة من مساء اليوم الكابتن حاتم محمد احمد عضو لجنة تسيير المريخ للحديث حول مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي بالمغرب والاحداث المثيرة التي صاحبت المباراة الي جانب العديد من القضايا المريخية الهامة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* أنباء عن عدم رغبة تراوري في العودة للمريخ



تفيد بعض الانباء ان المالي مامادو تراوري مهاجم المريخ الذي غادر الي باماكو عقب مباراة المريخ والكوكب المراكشي المغربي في اياب دور الترضية من بطولة الكونفدرالية غير عازم علي العودة من جديد للمريخ حسب تأكيدات وكيل اللاعب الذي اشار ان اللاعب لا يرغب في العودة مجددا للسودان واللعب للمريخ .. حيث لم يؤكد عن نيته الانتقال الي نادٍ اخر خلال الفترة القادمة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
منتخب الشباب وخدمة الظروف

â–، أحياناً تخدم الظروف بعض المنتخبات أو الفرق وتكون بمثابة انطلاقتها لتحقيق آمال كانت في طي المستحيل ولم تكن في البال أو تخطر في حسبان أكثر متفائلي تلك المنتخبات في مشوارهم بالمنافسات القارّية.

â–، في العام 1992 فشلت الدانمارك في بلوغ نهائيات اليورو وتم تسريح لاعبيها للإستمتاع بإجازتهم الصيفية على شواطئ أوروبا وعقب استبعاد يوغسلافيا واندلاع الحرب الأهلية بها تم تقديم الدعوة للمنتخب الدانماركي الذي لم يفوّت الفرصة وجاء وشارك بهدوء في البطولة التي كان مرشحها الأبرز المنتخب (الألماني) بعد إتحاد كل من ألمانيا الشرقية والغربية تحت منتخب واحد.

â–، توجت الدانمارك بالبطولة وقتها وقدمت نموذجاً حقيقياً لأفضل استغلال لفرصة وجدتها بسبب الظروف السياسية في منطقة الإتحاد السوفيتي.

â–، منتخب السودان للشباب لم يظهر في نهائيات الأمم الافريقية للشباب سوى (مرتين) منذ انطلاقة البطولة في العام (1977) وهو سجل ضعيف جداً يعبّر بوضوح عن حالنا الكروي الآسف.

â–، المرة الأولى كانت في العام (1983) عندما كان نظام البطولة (بالإقصاء) حيث واجه المنتخب المصري في دور ال (16) فتعادل بالخرطوم (1-1) وخسر بالقاهرة (1-3).

â–، المشاركة الثانية كانت في العام (1997) بالمغرب عندما بلغ الفريق النهائيات وحل في المركز الأخير بمجموعته (الأولى) بعد أن خسر مبارياته الثلاث على التوالي أمام غانا (0-4) والمغرب (0-2) ومصر (1-2).

â–، بإستثناء تلك المشاركتين لم يذق منتخب الشباب طعم التأهّل لنهائيات الكان للشباب وظل يخرج من الأدوار الأولية ونال هزائم كبيرة بلغت الأربعة والخمسة.

â–، خلال التصفيات الحالية وجد منتخب الشباب الطريق معبّداً لبلوغ النهائيات وباتت تفصله مباراتين فقط أمام الفائز من منتخبي (نيجيريا وبوروندي) ذهاباً واياباً بعد أن لعبت كل الظروف في صالحه.

â–، في الدور الثالث تعادل منتخبنا الشاب أمام نظيره الكيني بهدف لكل بالخرطوم وبعد الطعن في أعمار لاعبي المنتخب الكيني تم استبعاد الأخير من التصفيات بسبب (التزوير في أعمار لاعبيه) !!

â–، في الدور الثاني كان على شباب صقور الجديان أن يواجهوا المنتخب المالاوي يوم الجمعة الماضي وتأهّل منتخبنا الوطني عقب (إنسحاب) خصمه المالاوي ليتأهل للمرحلة الأخيرة المؤهّلة لنهائيات الكان للشباب 2017 والتي ستستضيفها زامبيا خلال الفترة من 26 فبراير وحتى 17 مارس للعام المقبل 2017.

â–، لا أعتقد أن هناك ظروفا خدمت المنتخبات المشاركة في تصفيات افريقيا للشباب أكثر من الظروف التي وجدها منتخبنا الوطني والذي يجب أن يجد الإعداد المثالي والجهاز الفني المقتدر لمواجهة اللقاء الفاصل.

â–، 180 دقيقة فقط تفصل منتخبنا الشاب عن حلم الظهور في نهائيات الكان 2017 فهل يستغلها لاعبونا الإستغلال الأمثل أم يواصلون اخفاقات الكرة السودانية خلال العام الحالي.

â–، نقطة أخرى مهمة يجب أن يضعها الجهاز الإداري للمنتخب في الحسبان وهى التحرّي والتأكد عن مدى صحة (أعمار لاعبيه) لأن صرامة الكاف تجاه أي تزوير او تلاعب سيكون نتاجه الإقصاء والإبعاد.

â–، المواجهة القادمة ستكون أمام الفائز من مواجهتي (نيجيريا وبوروندي) ومنتخب النسور يبدو الأقرب عقب فوزه ببورندي بهدف دون مقابل عصر أمس الأول.

â–، المواجهة لن تكون سهلة على الإطلاق كونها تأتي أمام منتخب نال اللقب (7) مرات وحل ثانياً (مرتين) وثالثاً (3) مرات وهذا يعني أنه ظهر في نهائيات كأس العالم للشباب (11) مرّة حيث تتأهّل المنتخبات الحاصلة على المراكز الثلاثة الأولى بنهائيات افريقيا للشباب لمونديال الشباب مباشرة.

â–، المنتخب النيجيري نال وصافة مونديال الشباب عامي (1989) و (2005) وحل ثالثاً في مونديال (1985).

â–، إعلان القائمة من قبل المدير الفني (مبارك سلمان) في هذا التوقيت أحسب أنه جاء متسرعاً وكان على سلمان انتظار انطلاقة منافسة الممتاز لإختيار عناصره بدقة خصوصاً أن غالبية عناصر منتخب الشباب ضمن توليفة اندية الممتاز.

â–، قائمة مبارك سلمان حوت (6) لاعبين من رديف الهلال وهنا يتبادر للذهن سؤال برئ جداً (ماهى المنافسة الرسمية التي يشارك بها لاعبي الرديف في مختلف الأندية للوقوف على مستوياتهم)؟

â–، مباراة نيجيريا الأولى ذهابا بالخرطوم يوم (7 يوليو) أول أيام عيد الفطر المبارك بإذن الله والإياب بتاريخ (22 يوليو).

â–، حاجة أخيرة كده :: بالتوفيق لشباب صقور الجديان.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (25 يونيو) انطلاق الدورة الثانية للممتاز 
 
 
  حددت لجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد السوداني  لكرة القدم الخامس والعشرين من يونيو القادم موعدا لانطلاق الدورة الثانية  من بطولة الدوري الممتاز .. علي ان يتم تحديد تواريخ المباريات في وقت لاحق  .. وكانت اللجنة اصدرت منشورا اشارت فيه الي انطلاق الدورة الثانية يوم 25  يوليو مما احدث ربكة كبيرة وسط الاندية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
اسمعوا .... واعوا!

** لا أدري إلى متى يريد البعض أن يتحكّم في آرائنا.. ويقيّمها وفق مزاجه الخاص!.
* إذا اتفقت مع آرائه فإنّ الله لم يخلق مثلنا في البلاد.. وإن لم تتفق معها فإننا إما مجانين، أو دخلاء على مهنة الصحافة، أو أرزقية نكتب حسب (الظروف)!.
** ولا أدري إلى متى لا يريد هؤلاء أن يقتنعوا بأن لكل شخص منا على أرض هذه المعمورة رأيه الخاص الذي قد يتفق مع رأي غيره، وقد لا يتفق!.
* وأن رأيه قد يكون خاطئاً، ورأي غيره قد يكون هو الصائب.. أو العكس!.
* وفي كل الأحوال، يجب أن تجد جميع الآراء- بصرف النظر عن كونها خاطئة أو صائبة- التقدير والاحترام من الجميع.. إلا في حالة أن يثبت أن هنالك آراء تنطلق من مصلحة خاصة بعيدة عن المصلحة العامة للجهة المستهدفة بها!.
* ومن جانبنا، فلقد كثر الحديث في الآونة الأخيرة عن صحيفة المريخ بصور وأشكال تدعو إلى الحيرة والدهشة معاً!.
** البعض يصفها بأنها ضعيفة وغير مصادمة.. وأن كادرها هشّ مسالمٌ لا يجيد فنون القتال!.
* لا بالله!!!!!
* والبعض يصفها بأنها تابع ذليل- لا حول ولا قوة له- لمجلس التسيير!.
* برضو لا بالله!!.
* وآخرون يتهمونها بأنها صحيفة التحالف.
* أتدرون لماذا؟!.
* لأنه دعمها في بدايات صدورها، وصور قريش ونادر مالك نزلت في بعض صفحاتها في بعض الأيام.
* وهؤلاء غير الذين يؤكدون أنها توالي الوالي (تحت تحت).. وبأساليب خفية.
** والبعض يذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك ويقول إن مجلس التسيير (متضايق) منها شديد.. ويعتقد أنها لا تدافع عنه كما ينبغي، وكرهان اليوم الأصدرا فيهو.. ويبحث عن طريقة لإيقافها!.
** وإن كان على رأيي الشخصي فإن هذه الاتهامات- من أولها إلى آخرها- تصب في صالح الصحيفة، وتؤكد حقيقة واحدة- فقط- هي أنها تخدم المريخ الكيان أكثر مما تخدم الأفراد والجهات، وتجمع بين كل ألوان الطيف المريخي في تناغم (مدروس)، إلى درجة أن يظن (الوالياب) أنها عدوة الوالي.. ويظن (التحالفاب) أنها ضدهم وتخدم الوالي.. ويظن آخرون أنها ضعيفة ولا تخدم لجنة التسيير.. ويظن أعداء مجلس التسيير أنها تخدم مجلس التسيير.. ودخلت نملة وخرجت نملة!.
** وهكذا يصنفنا البعض حسب هواهم.
** عموماً.. وباختصار شديد.. هذه الصحيفة صحيفة المريخ الكيان العظيم.
* لا هي صحيفة التسيير، ولا صحيفة التحالف، ولا صحيفة الوالي.
** وإذا كان على تركيزها واهتمامها بأخبار التسيير؛ فلأنه المجلس الحاكم بأمر المريخ الآن.. وإذا تولى التحالف الحكم يوماً، فسنركّز على أخباره.. وإذا عاد الأخ جمال الوالي من جديد فسنفتح كل صفحاتنا وأعمدتنا لأخباره، وأخبار مجلسه.. وحتى إذا- لا سمح الله- أصبح الكاردينال رئيساً للمريخ سنركز عليه!.
* ولمزيد من التوضيح دعونا نضرب المثل بفريق الكرة.
** عندما يلعب المريخ مباراة ضد أي فريق فإن المصلحة العامة تقتضي أن نتغزل في لاعبيه أجمعين.. وأن نطبل لهم- بأية حال من الأحوال- ونقف من خلفهم مؤازرين ومساندين بقوة، بصرف النظر عن رأينا في أي منهم، ما دام أنهم يرتدون شعارنا العظيم.
* وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمجلس الذي يحكم بأمر النادي فإن على صحيفة النادي أن تقف خلفه، وتنصره ظالماً أو مظلوماً، حتى إذا كان لديها رأي في بعض أعضائه أو جميع أعضائه ما دام أنهم يشكلون مجلس المريخ.
* هذا على العموم.
* وعلى وجه الخصوص- فإننا في صحيفة المريخ نقف خلف هذا المجلس لقناعة تامة بأنه يستحق الوقوف خلفه، وأنّ ما قدّمه ولا يزال يقدّمه رغم (ضيق ذات اليد) يستحق الإشادة والتقدير.
* نكون منافقين إذا لم نعترف بأن له أخطأ وسلبيات، وأنه لم يحسن التعامل مع بعض الملفات، ولكن أي مجلس في العالم هذا الذي لا تكون له أخطاء وسلبيات ولا يحسن التعامل مع بعض الملفات في بداياته؟!.
* ياااا رب.. أكون وُفقت في تبيين مقاصدي!.
آخر السطور
* لا أعتقد أننا في حاجة أن نقسم بالله على أننا في هذه الصحيفة لا نستهدف سوى مصلحة المريخ.. وأن آراءنا مستمدة من قناعاتنا الخاصة.. لا من قناعات أي شخص أو جهة!.
* إذا كانت المهنية التي نحرص على تغليبها في أداء هذه الصحيفة تُعد ضعفاً، فإننا بالفعل أضعف من ضعفاء!.
* وكفى.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فيض الخاطر
ياسر المنا
الاستثمار خطوة.. تنتظر الأخرى

* برهن إنجاز لجنة الاستثمار في التسيير على أن الإشراقات موجودة والأفكار- أيضا- وكذلك المساعي الإيجابية التي توفر ضمانات المستقبل الأفضل.
* يكفي لجنة التسيير فخرا هذا الإنجاز المتمثل في صفقة الشراكة مع الشركة العربية الصينية لتشييد عددا من المنشآت التجارية التي تضمن عائدا ثابتا للخزينة الحمراء.
* يحق للمريخ أن يحتفي بهذا النجاح الذي يؤسس لنقلة كبيرة على صعيد تغيير نمط العمل في الإدارة الحمراء وفتح آفاق واسعة لمبادرات جديدة.
* الفكرة التي نجحت التسيير في تنفيذها لم تكن جديدة وطرحت أكثر من مرة، وظلت محل نداء لكبار رجالات النادي.
* تهيأت الظروف هذه المرة وسارت الأمور بشكل جيد حتى تم إبرام الاتفاق الذي سيحفظه التأريخ للجنة التسيير.
* المشروعات التي تم الاتفاق عليها ضخمة، ويمكن أن تحقق عوائد مالية جيدة.
* حسب ما علمت أن الاتفاق تم بنظام (البوت) الذي يمنح الشركة حق الاستفادة من الجزء الأكبر للعائدات خلال مدة لا تقل عن عشرين عاما مع نسبة شهرية أو سنوية تمنح للمريخ.
* المستفيد الأكبر من الخطوة التأريخية الأجيال القادمة من الإدارات والتي ستجني كل عوائد المنشآت المتفق عليها، ونسأل الله أن تكتمل ولا تعترضها العقبات.
* الاحتفاء بمشروع (التسيير) يتطلب واقعية في التعامل مع الحاضر والظروف الحالية المعقدة التي تجعل إدارة النادي أمرا صعبا وطاردا.
* إذا نجحت التسيير في تأمين المستقبل فمن باب أولى أن ينجح مجتمع المريخ قاطبة في تأمين الحاضر وضمان الاستقرار للكيان.
* الحلول تبدو دائما موجودة للأندية الكبيرة ذات الجماهير الضخمة لكن تظل المشكلة في أن العلاقة- دوما- تتحكم فيها (أقدام) اللاعبين.
* الانتصارات تمنح الحوافز للمشجعين لدخول المباريات، وتقديم الدعم، والإخفاقات تحدث حالة من النفور العام، وهذا ما ظهر في كل المشاريع الجماهيرية التي طُرحت.
* يمكن أن تكون التجربة الأخيرة أحدثت الكثير من الوعي عند الصفوة، وجعلتهم يؤمنون ألّا سبيل أو خيار غير أن يشاركوا في تمويل ناديهم؛ حتى يستطيع تحقيق الطموحات.
* تظل العضوية المنتظمة والكبيرة التي تليق بالمريخ الحل المتاح اليوم، والمشروع الذي يجب أن يجد الترويج والعمل الذي تشارك فيه كل قطاعات المريخ.
* إذا عقدت الجمعية العمومية المتوقعة فيجب أن يكون مشروع تحرير العضوية من القيود أمرا واجبا وقرارا يؤخذ بالإجماع.
* واجهت العضوية قيودا كبيرة في الفترة الماضية وذلك لظروف وحسابات الانتخابات واليوم بات الناس يخشون الترشح وتحمل المسؤولية الصعبة.
* الوقت الراهن لا توحي مؤشراته بتصدى شخص لتولى قيادة المريخ- وحيدا- معتمدا على (جيبه) ولن تتكرر تجربة الوالي- مطلقاً.
* الأمر الآخر أن الكثير من رجال المال والأعمال في المريخ لا يملكون صفات السخاء في دعم النادي والشواهد كثيرة والأدلة لا حصر لها.
* شكرا الصادق والوسيلة على الخطوة المباركة وفي انتظار الخطوة الأخرى.
عصير الكلام
* بعض أعضاء التسيير حجزوا مقعدا في التشكيلة القادمة.
* هذه ميزة اللجان المؤقتة تكشف لاعبين يشكلون الإضافة.
* الاتصالات الجارية ليتها تصل إلى نهائيات سعيدة.
* قبول البعض الترشح خطوة جيدة.
* يجب دعم فكرة المجلس الرئاسي.
* التجارب تدعم أهمية أن يختار الرئيس الأعضاء.
* المصلحة العليا هي المهمة.
* انتهى زمن الفرجة والكراسي الوثيرة.
* الفلاشات وقتها عدى وفات.
* إشادة أبو عنجة بالنجم الجديد الرشيد شهادة فنية مقدرة.
* ليت الرشيد يستعيد أيام العجب الجميلة.
* خبر متوقع: لوك باق في بلجيكا.
* خبر بكرة مرشح مفاجأة.
* السؤال.. لماذا اختفى سوداكال؟.
* في الهلال حتى الشكاوى صفر كبير.
* ألوك قصة وانتهت.
* موافقة الملكية بلوها ولكوها.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شهادة حق
خافظ خوجلي
إنجاز كبير للجنة التسيير

*  إنجاز كبير للجنة التسيير وهي تفعِّل ملف الاستثمار بنجاح باهر عبر وفدها  المكون من الصادق الحاج علي، وحسن الوسيلة، وجمال برهان الموجودين في  الدوحة وهم يزفون بشريات الفرح؛ بالاتفاق مع الشركة الصينية على تنفيذ  العديد من مشروعات الاستثمار في المريخ على نحو ما حققه وفد المريخ وما  تبقى إلا وضع اللمسات الختامية لهذا العمل الضخم الذي يحتاجه المريخ بعد أن  كان حلماً بات اليوم واقعاً وسيكتمل- بعون الله وتوفيه.
* تحريك ملف  الاستثمار بهذه الطريقة الإيجابية يؤكد أن لجنة التسيير ومن خلفها مجلس  الشورى الذي سبق أن طالب- تكراراً- بضرورة الاتجاه إلى الاستثمار قد رسموا  خريطة الطريق والسير بالمريخ في الاتجاه الصحيح الذي يجنبه الاعتماد على  جيوب الأفراد، ويكفيه خنق المديونيات التي أصبحت- الآن- الأزمة الحقيقية  التي يعاني منها المريخ بل وفرضت على الكثيرين الابتعاد عن ساحة العمل  الإداري في النادي.
* نجح الأخ الصادق حاج علي رئيس قطاع التسويق  والاستثمار ومعاونوه حسن الوسيلة وجمال برهان في إنجاز ملف غاية في الأهمية  بعد أن بدأت الخطوات بالتنسيق مع رابطة المريخ بقطر في سرية تامة حتى  اكتملت المفاوضات بنجاح أسعد القاعدة الحمراء.
* نعم ما تحقق إنجاز كبير  يحسب للجنة التسيير بعد أن قدمت البيان بالعمل وفي الأهم وهو الاستثمار،  وإن استعصى على من سبقوها فها هو اليوم حقيقة؛ لأن من سعوا إليه أدركوه  برؤية مستقبلية، خاصة أن العالم الرياضي يعيش- الآن- زمن الاستثمار لإيجاد  الموارد؛ لمواجهة المنصرفات، والتطبيق الفعلي والعملي للاحتراف.
*  المهندس الصادق حاج علي يتمتع بمفهوم إداري متقدم، وكان اختياره ضمن قائمة  لجنة التسيير قرار موفق، ودعامة إدارية للنادي؛ فهو يحمل الفكر الإداري  والاستثماري، وكان محقاً عندما قال إن اسم المريخ- وحده- كافٍ لجذب  المستثمرين؛ ولهذا تقدم الأخ الصادق حاج علي، ونفذ فكرته برؤية الخبير  العارف في مجاله، واستحق الإشادة على ما قام به في دعم مسيرة المريخ  المستقبلية.
* المريخ يحتاج- فعلاً- إلى الأفكار قبل المال ما دامت  الأموال تنبع من الأفكار وليس العكس، تحية خالصة لك أخي الصادق وإلى الإخوة  حسن الوسيلة، وجمال برهان، وجميع أعضاء رابطة المريخ في الدوحة.
شهادة أخيرة
* صحيفة المريخ تأسست عام 65، وتعاقب عليها الكثير من مجالس الإدارات، ولم نسمع بأنها تتبع إلى أي مجلس.
* ولأن الأمور جائطة- الآن- في المريخ أطلق أحدهم عليها صحيفة التسيير.
* ولكن قبل لجنة التسيير هل كان يسمونها صحيفة من ترأس المريخ قبل التسيير.
* صحيفة المريخ لسان حال الكيان.
* ولن تكون في يوم من الأيام تمثل درق سيدو.
* حقيقة والله المصالح تغلب.. ولكن إلى حين.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام
محسن عطا المنان
نعم لكشف المحاسبة لا لكشف الحال)

الحمد لله على كل حال، والحمد لله في السراء والضراء، انتهى المريخ من التزاماته القارية التي تمثلت في منافستي الكاف دوري الأبطال ثم الكونفدرالية نهاية لم يكتب لها النجاح على الصعيدين؛ فقد كانت المحصلة صفرا لحساب المريخ والخسارة، وليس بعيدا عن منافستي الكاف يقف وضع المريخ غير المشرف ووغير المطمئن في بطولة الممتاز المحلية .لا نريد أن نبالغ فنصور حال المريخ- وإن كان الحال لا يعجبنا، والملابسات التي أفضت إليه لا يستقيم لها وزن عندنا، إلا أن هذا يجب ألا يصرفنا عن تسجيل لوم لأنفسنا؛ فتجاهلنا معالجة الأخطاء وهي تتتابع، قد أدخلنا في نفق ضيق كان الخروج لنا منه مثل خروج الروح .إن من أهم سبل ووسائل تدارك الأخطاء هي الاعتراف بها، والإقرار بوقفوها خلف ما آل إليه وضع المريخ من إخفاق إداري، وتدنٍ فني، ومن ثم نبحث وننقب في أصل المسألة؛ لمعرفة ما يدور خلف الستائر، وما يجري وراء الكواليس، وما يحاك داخل الدهاليز، وطوال فترة بحثنا يجب أن نستحضر عظمة المريخ، ونسترجع شريط مسيرته الطويلة الظافرة التي لم تعيقها سدود، أو تضنيها جهود، فلا غرو أن تسيد المريخ الساحة، ونعم بالاستقرار والراحة .وضع المريخ الحالي لا نريد أن يكون حالنا فيه كحال النعامة التي تدفن رأسها في الرمال ظانة بذلك أن الناس لا يرونها فتأمن شرهم هذا- بالطبع- ظن سخيف؛ فالكل في المريخ الكبير والصغير الرجل والمرأة يعلمون علم اليقين الأسباب التي وقفت وراء إخفاقات المريخ وسقوطه الصريح فلا مندوحة من أن نتكاشف، ولكن كشف حساب لا كشف حال.كيف بقولوا عليك تهت
وللنجاح ضليت طريقك
أنت في أفريقيا ظاهر
والنجاح سر بريقك
إسناكس تتشابك أيدينا في المريخ خوة ولا تشتبك خصومة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هي صحيفة المريخ فكفى تطاولاً يا سامر
 أهم بنود دستور صدورنا كان صحيفة تحمل عطر المهنة الأصيل
 ظللنا نسحب من رصيد احترام لا ينضب ويسحبون من رصيد إفلاسهم المتنامي




  * يوم أن جلسنا- أسرة تحرير- لتحديد ميعاد صدور هذه الصحيفة، كان أهم بنود  دستور انطلاقتها أن نحترم مهنيتنا وأقلامنا، أن لا نقلل من شأن أحد، وألّا  نسيء لأحد، ليس على مستوى كيان المريخ- فقط- إنما على مستوى الساحة  الرياضية بكل أطيافها ومؤسساتها وشخوصها، مهما كان الاختلاف في وجهات  النظر، ومهما تباعدت وتقاطعت، فالاختلاف في وجهات النظر دليل عافية،  واحترام كل طرف وجهة نظر الآخر عنوان تحضر، وتصالح مع النفس والآخر.
  كان من أهم بنود دستورنا- أيضاً- أن نقدم إلى الآخرين صحيفة فيها عطر  المهنة الأصيل- أسلوباً ومادة وصفحات- لا نهاتر، ولا نبتذل، ولا أن نكون  أقلاماً مضافة إلى قائمة (بعض) أقلام امتهنت- بكل أسف- التهاتر والابتذال،  والتأليف الذي يخدم مصالحها وأهدافها، دون وازع من ضمير، ودون احترام للنفس  والمهنة، ودون احترام للقارئ الذي يقللون من شأنه، ولا يحترمونه عندما  يقولون وبكل قوة عين (القارئ عايز كده)، والقارئ بريء من كل ذلك، ومن الذين  يروجون لبضاعة لا مضمون لها، ولا صلاحية، وتحتاج إلى كرت أحمر من قبل  المواصفات والمقاييس المهنية. 
 صدرنا والتزمنا بخطنا ونهجنا، وتجاوزنا  عن الكثير؛ تمسكاً بدستور صدورنا وبنوده، وتجنبنا الذين يسحبون من رصيد  أفلاسهم المتنامي والمتضخم؛ لأن رصيدنا من الحلم والاحترام وتقدير من  يقرأون لنا ويتابعوننا أغلى وأجمل.
 لكن بعض ما يكتب في حقنا- أحياناً- لا يحتمل السكوت ولا يتحمله، بل يحتمل أهمية وضرورة الإشارة إليه وتناوله.
 كتب سامي العمرابي في زاوية خواطره أمس بالزميلة (الزاوية)- ما كتب- ولا  يعنينا ما كتبه في شيء سوى جملة واحدة يصف فيها صحفة المريخ قائلاً: (لم  يجد العميد عامر سوى صحيفة التسيير). 
 هكذا وبكل تجنٍ متعمد مع سبق  الإصرار والترصد يحول سامر في زاوية خواطره صحيفة المريخ بكل تأريخها  ومجدها وإنجازاتها وريادتها إلى (صحيفة التسيير)، وهو يعلم جيداً ويدرك  أنها صحيفة الكيان والمؤسسة ولسان حال المريخ، وأنها تعبِّر عن التسيير  بقدر ما تنجز كلجنة، وننتقدها بقدر ما تحس أنها أخفقت، ويكفي أن المريخ لم  تحول صفحاتها وأعمدتها إلى عبادة الأشخاص- والعياذ بالله- والتغني بألحان  باهتة ومنفرة لهم؛ لأن صحيفة المريخ -والحمد لله- لا تكذب ولا تتجمل، ولا  تعبئ صفحاتها بمضمون يشبه مضمون (ما يطلبه المستمعون)، أو تشم اتجاه الريح  ثم تحدد خط سيرها- كما يفعل (البعض)- وحمداً لله- أنهم (بعض) يجسدون مقولة  (نقص القادرين على التمام)؛ لأن التمام يفضح نواياهم، ويعري أهدافهم، ويكشف  تدثرهم المزيف بحب لا يقيمون له وزناً، وما أسوأ وأمر الحب الذي يسبق  الإخلاص له، والتضحيات من أجله، المصالح والأهداف.
 لقد صدرت صحيفة  المريخ أول صحيفة رياضية في هذا الوطن قبل نحو أكثر من خمسين عاماً، ولقد  مر على هذه الصحيفة منذ صدور أول أعدادها حتى الآن مجموعة من رؤساء التحرير  أساتذة وزملاء أجلاء ما بخلوا عليها بجهدهم وفكرهم ومبادراتهم، ونذكر منهم  على سبيل المثال طه محمد طه، وحسن محمد عبد الله، ود. عمر محمود خالد،  وأحمد محمد الحسن، وإسماعيل حسن- الذي شهدت الصحيفة في عهده مرحلة الصدور  اليومي، وحسن حمد، وإبراهيم عبد الرحيم، وياسر المنا.. الخ.. قدمت خلال هذه  السنوات الطوال بشهادة أهل الوسط الرياضي عملاً مهنياً متميزاً، وقدمت ما  قدمت من الكوادر الصحفية الناجحة الذين أثروا ساحة الصحافة الرياضية  بخبراتهم وتميزهم، ومازلوا يقدمون الكثير.
 ولم تكن صحيفة المريخ طوال  هذه السنوات صحيفة مجلس، ولا صحيفة أشخاص، إنما صحيفة الكيان، والمؤسسة  المريخية الكبيرة بكل تأريخها وإنجازاتها، وستظل كذلك- نهجاً والتزاماً-  ولن ينال التطاول منها شيئاً من أية جهة كانت؛ لأن الحق يعلو ولا يعلى  عليه؛ ولأن الزبد يذهب جفاءً، ويبقى ما ينفع الناس.
 ونقولها إلى سامر..  نحن مع التسيير عندما تنجز؛ لأنها تنجز للمريخ وباسمه، ونحن مع التسيير-  أيضاً- عندما نحسّ أنها قصرت في أية جزئية تخصّ المريخ الكيان؛ لأن واجبنا  أن نقدم لها النقد الموضوعي دون قسوة أو تجريح.. فكفى تطاولاً يا سامر..  ونكتفي.

*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو البنات
					

 المريخ: لن نفرض في شيبوب 


 
 

  اشار الاستاذ عصام مزمل الناطق الرسمي  للمريخ ان لجنة التسيير لن تفرض في لاعب الفريق شيبوب وحق النادي القانوني  بالرغم من قيام الهلال بالتعاقد مع اللاعب .. حيث قررنا تقديم طعن في صحة  التسجيل وسنظل نتابع الموقع لحظة بلحظة وقال ان ما حدث يعتبر إلتفاف علي  القانون .. وان شيبوب لاعب المريخ حسب المادة (55) كما انه مقيد في كشوفات  النادي ولم يكمل المدة القانونية حتي يصبح مطلق السراح حتي ينتقل لنادي  آخر.




الاضنينو زى طقاشة الببسى دا مابينفع معانا تانى 
لكن الشغلة شغلت حسادة بس  . . ياشبشب
                        	*

----------

